# A Newbie's Guide to Orlando International Airport



## WillCAD

A Newbie's Guide to Orlando International Airport


One of the most common themes on the boards is questions about where to go and what to do at Orlando International Airport. Those who have never been there don't know how the place is laid out, where various services are located, and what terms like "Terminal A" and "Airside" mean. In order to assist those folks, I have put together a detailed description of the airport terminal's layout.


Additional information on the airport can be found on the Orlando International Airport web site.


NOTE: The three-letter code for Orlando International is *MCO*, because it was once called McCoy Air Force Base. You will see those letters often on the boards. Locals in Orlando call it OIA.


GENERAL ARRANGEMENT

The airport is split into 5 main buildings. The outer buildings, called Airside buildings, are where all of the gates are located. They are arranged in a rectangle and connected to the main terminal building, which is called the Landside building, by very cool short monorails. The monorails connect to the 4 corners of the Landside building, inside the security checkpoints, so the only way to get from the Landside building to one of the Airside buildings is to go through security and take a monorail.








AIRSIDE


Each Airside building houses a number of gates, and also has a sampling of shops and eateries to make the wait for your flight a little more pleasant. All of the normal airport terminal amenities, such as restrooms and phones, are also present in each Airside building. There are even places for the business traveler to recharge their laptops or cell phones. Free wi-fi internet access is provided throughout all five terminal buildings (SSID "Internet").


LANDSIDE


The Landside building is divided into two sides - A and B. The sides are mirror images of each other, with various services located on one side, and some services (like rental car counters) duplicated on both sides. The A and B sides run along the outer edges of the north and south faces of the building. You will often hear people mention "Terminal A" or "Terminal B"; these refer to the A and B sides of the Landside building, not to separate buildings.


There are two large parking garages, one on each side of the Landside building, containing daily parking and rental car pickup and return.








Landside is 3 levels high, with each level having a particular focus.


Level 3

Level 3 houses the security checkpoints and monorail access to the Airside buildings, as well as passenger drop-off and airline check-in counters; all of these are divided between the A and B sides. A shopping and services district and a food court run through the middle of the building, between the A and B sides. The lobby of the Hyatt Regency Orlando Airport hotel can be found at the east end of Level 3.








Level 2

Level 2 is entirely composed of Baggage Claim. Belts are located on both the A and B sides; to determine which side your bags can be found, look to see which side your gate was on.


Bags from flights arriving at Gates 1-29 (Airside 1) and Gates 100-129 (Airside 2) will be delivered to one of the belts on the A side of the Landside building.


Bags from flights arriving at Gates 30-59 (Airside 3) and Gates 70-99 (Airside 4) will be delivered to one of the belts on the B side of the Landside building.


Overhead signs on Level 3 will tell you on which side your bags will be delivered, and overhead signs on Level 2 will direct you to the specific belt where your flight's bags will appear.


Outside the glass doors on Level 2 is the pick-up area; if you have a local friend or family member who will be picking you up from the airport, this is where you can meet them. However, vehicles are not permitted to stop in this area except while loading passengers and luggage, so your ride will have to wait until you call them in the free Cell Phone Lot.


Level 1

Level 1 is Ground Transportation. Here you will find counters for the 9 on-site rental car agencies:


Alamo
Avis
Budget
Dollar
Enterprise
E-Z Car Rental
L & M Car Rental
National
Thrifty


The rental cars themselves are located in the  garages, which can be accessed by simply stepping outside through the glass doors, and crossing the street at one of the designated crosswalks.


Also on Level 1 are bus stops for off-site rental cars, airport area hotels, and the Mears, Disney's Magical Express, and Disney Cruise Line bus services; taxi stands; and meeting areas for towncar and limo service pickups.


Almost all ground transportation is duplicated on both the A and B sides. All of the rental car agencies have counters on both sides, and so does Mears. Disney's Magical Express bus service, however, only operates on the B side of the building.


Car rental agents at the on-site agencies will direct you to the garages on either side of the Landside building to pick up your car. Each agency keeps cars in both garages, so you won't have to cross the airport to find your car; simply walk out the glass doors in front of the rental counters, cross the street to the garage, and follow the signs to your agency's pick-up area.


When taking a shuttle bus to an off-site rental agency or an airport area hotel, simply look for the signs designating your bus stop, just outside the glass doors, and wait for your bus to arrive.


When taking Disney's Magical Express service, head for the B side of the terminal and follow the signs - and sometimes Disney cast members with giant Mickey hands - to the DME counter for check-in.


Taxis, towncar pickup areas, and Mears bus service, can all be found on both sides of Level 1. Just follow the signs to the appropriate counter or pickup area.


Level 1 is where more people get lost or confused than anywhere else in the airport, because it is essentially two very, very long straight lines, and after walking what seems like forever without seeing your destination, you might begin to think you've gotten lost. But don't lose hope - it's a straight line, so you can't get lost. The worst thing that can happen to you is that you walk past your destination and have to backtrack.








COOLNESS ABOUNDS

Orlando International Airport is a huge, busy, and extremely well-run airport. It may be a little intimidating at first glance, but once you get to know the basics, it's not too difficult to find your way and arrive at your ultimate destination quickly and safely. For more detailed info, check out the airport's FAQ page.


----------



## goofy4tink

Why thanks!! This will be a nice addition to our board.


----------



## PoohsFan1

In March we will be flying into MCO for the first time and will be using DME (also our first time).  We will be flying in/out with AA so our terminal will be on the A side.  My question is, how do we get from Terminal A to Terminal B to get to the Disney Welcom Center and DME.  Is there a walkway or do we have to take a shuttle across?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## goofy4tink

PoohsFan1 said:


> In March we will be flying into MCO for the first time and will be using DME (also our first time).  We will be flying in/out with AA so our terminal will be on the A side.  My question is, how do we get from Terminal A to Terminal B to get to the Disney Welcom Center and DME.  Is there a walkway or do we have to take a shuttle across?  Thanks for any help.



Everyone arriving into MCO has to take a shuttle tram from the gate area to the main terminal.  So,  when you get off the tram, you will walk towards the center of the terminal area...hotel is around it, lots of greenery and such. If you look up, you will see, in bright neon, Side A and Side B signage. You are on level 3 at this point. Walk over to Side B, and go down a level, you are on level 2 now...baggage claim. Go down another level, to level 1, which is ground transportation. At the end of that area you will find DME, past the rental car counters and the Mears area.
It's really very easy.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Thank you for the info


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

I haven't posted on these boards in a few years, but I want to thank WillCAD very much for a great post on the Orlando airport.  We are from MA and have gone through the airport numerous times on various trips to WDW and UO, however, it was a whole different ballgame for my daughter coming home from college and flying for the first time over Thanksgiving break all by herself.

I sent her some maps, and descriptions from the official MCO site, but I wish I had sent her your post, it would have been much easier to explain things.  She actually did fine, got to the airport about 3 hours early, didn't check a bag to save time, got through security and found her gate easily.  

I am going to forward your post to her, as an added resource for her trip home mid-December.  Thanks!


----------



## WillCAD

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> I haven't posted on these boards in a few years, but I want to thank WillCAD very much for a great post on the Orlando airport. We are from MA and have gone through the airport numerous times on various trips to WDW and UO, however, it was a whole different ballgame for my daughter coming home from college and flying for the first time over Thanksgiving break all by herself.
> 
> I sent her some maps, and descriptions from the official MCO site, but I wish I had sent her your post, it would have been much easier to explain things. She actually did fine, got to the airport about 3 hours early, didn't check a bag to save time, got through security and found her gate easily.
> 
> I am going to forward your post to her, as an added resource for her trip home mid-December. Thanks!


 
Glad it could be of some use!

This post actually started as a reply to someone who asked a simple question about the airport; I don't even remember what that questions was, now. But in replying I realized that so many folks who have never been to MCO don't know anything about the layout or what to expect, so I started listing the various common questions in my mind and tried to put them all in one post. Needless to say, it grew to be more of a novela.


----------



## dudspizza

Here is an addition.... people always ask how to get to the DME desk... this map helps a ton!






Duds


----------



## macraven

Thank you WillCAD for all you did for the forum.
You did a fantastic job!


I would like to help also with this thread.
Below is the link for all the limo's, car service, etc that can provide transportation if you are not using the ME for the motherland.

http://www.orlandoairports.net/ops/vfh.htm

And for those that ask about taxi fares, another link to give you an estimate for traveling in the orlando area.

This is the Mears Transportation link:

http://www.mearstransportation.com/TaxiFareEstimator.asp


----------



## W21981Brick

Hello, I am wondering if there is a store that sells liquor in the airport. I want to buy some small bottles to keep in our room. Thanks Much ...


----------



## WillCAD

W21981Brick said:


> Hello, I am wondering if there is a store that sells liquor in the airport. I want to buy some small bottles to keep in our room. Thanks Much ...


 
There are no liquor stores in the airport. The only place where you might find some booze is in the Hudson News locations in the various terminals. They have coolers with cold drinks, and I think they carry a selection of light alcholholic beverages, but I'm not 100% sure since I've never looked for them specifically.

Failing that, if you absolutely can't go a week without booze in your hotel room, you can purchase beer and wine coolers in the gift shops at most WDW resorts. Every WDW resort has a bar, and many of the TS restaurants in the resorts serve alchohol.

With propper planning, it's possible remain in the bag from the moment you arrive on WDW property until the moment you leave, if that's your thing. Since WDW is a crowded, hot, and often exhausting vacation, with lots of kids everywhere, some folks actually feel more stressed on vacation there than at home, and the desire to get toasted on a nightly basis is stronger for some. However, excessive alchohol consumption, like any other excess, comes with a price, and the price for getting ____-faced at WDW is usually paid by those around you rather than by you.


----------



## W21981Brick

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Gretta

Hi Brick!

I know that they sell small bottles of alcohol at the gift shops right at the disney resorts.  We always buy a couple and enjoy a cocktail or two by the pool when the kids swim. 

Have fun!

Gretta


----------



## momdad4kids

WE are meeting my sister-n-law at MCO in the food courst,our flight arrives about an hour before hers. Do they allow you to claim your baggage nd bring it back up to the food court or alternatley can you claim you baggage and leave at the ME area until you are ready to come back and board the express?


----------



## WillCAD

momdad4kids said:


> WE are meeting my sister-n-law at MCO in the food courst,our flight arrives about an hour before hers. Do they allow you to claim your baggage nd bring it back up to the food court or alternatley can you claim you baggage and leave at the ME area until you are ready to come back and board the express?


 
If you are using Disney's Magical Express, your luggage will be delivered to your WDW resort for you. There is no need to claim it. You will be given special luggage tags in your DME welcome kit that will identify your bags for delivery to the proper resort when they come off the plane in Orlando.

But no matter what, you may not leave any bags unattended anywhere in the airport for any reason. I don't believe that the DME folks will "keep an eye on" your luggage for you, since it's not their job and they'd be legally liable for any problems that might crop up due to missing or damaged luggage.

If you pick up your bagsfrom the belts, you can go back up to the food court with them, since the food court is not past security.


----------



## 1ST time at DW

it willl come in handy when we visit.


----------



## BrerRabbit1114

The Orlando Int. Airport is not that difficult at all. If you take magical express all you have to do is go to first floor on i think b side all the way to the right, then you check in and wait for your bus. If you take a taxi just go same place and ask the person to get you a taxi its that easy.


----------



## djd7292

W21981Brick said:


> Hello, I am wondering if there is a store that sells liquor in the airport. I want to buy some small bottles to keep in our room. Thanks Much ...



There are 2 duty free stores that possibly sell liquor....good luck finding them.


----------



## Dr. M

Thanks for the maps.  My question is, is it possible to get from side A to side B or vice versa if you are on the 1st or 2nd levels?  I see from the map that you can do this on the 3rd level, but there seems to be no walkways between sides A and B on the 2nd or 1st levels.  I will be picking up my own luggage (due to late arrival, close to midnight) on the A side of baggage claim on the 2nd level and will need to proceed to the B side of level 1.  Will I need to go back up to the 3rd level before proceeding to the B side? (confusing, I know )


----------



## WillCAD

Dr. M said:


> Thanks for the maps.  My question is, is it possible to get from side A to side B or vice versa if you are on the 1st or 2nd levels?  I see from the map that you can do this on the 3rd level, but there seems to be no walkways between sides A and B on the 2nd or 1st levels.  I will be picking up my own luggage (due to late arrival, close to midnight) on the A side of baggage claim on the 2nd level and will need to proceed to the B side of level 1.  Will I need to go back up to the 3rd level before proceeding to the B side? (confusing, I know )



I'm pretty sure there are a couple of crossovers on each level, though I've never needed them myself.

However, it might actually be easier to go back up one level before going down to Level 1, because of the length of the terminal; it could be a shorter walk to cross over on Level 3 and take the elevator back down that it would be to walk halfway down the building to find a crossover, then walk all the way back to the DME counter.


----------



## goofy4tink

I've been told that there are no 'cross-over' spots on levels 1 and 2..that you have to go back to level 3 to get from one side to the other.


----------



## Dr. M

Thanks for the info.  No crossovers is a bummer.  We will be arriving pretty late (near midnight) and it would be nice to have a more direct route, rather than have to drag our luggage all over the place.  Oh well, at least we'll be close to meeting the Mouse


----------



## goofy4tink

Dr. M said:


> Thanks for the info.  No crossovers is a bummer.  We will be arriving pretty late (near midnight) and it would be nice to have a more direct route, rather than have to drag our luggage all over the place.  Oh well, at least we'll be close to meeting the Mouse



Why not just pack your carryon bags with what you'll need for the night/next morning, and then let DME take care of the bags? I realize the bags won't get to you until the next morning but if you pack a change of clothes and some small toiletries (which you should do no matter where or when you are flying), you will be able to just go to bed, and then get up and start your day. Your luggage would most likely be in your room by 10am, I would think.


----------



## Dr. M

goofy4tink said:


> Why not just pack your carryon bags with what you'll need for the night/next morning, and then let DME take care of the bags? I realize the bags won't get to you until the next morning but if you pack a change of clothes and some small toiletries (which you should do no matter where or when you are flying), you will be able to just go to bed, and then get up and start your day. Your luggage would most likely be in your room by 10am, I would think.



I would absolutely love to do that, but the CM I spoke with at Disney reservations said that they absolutely do not pick up luggage for arrivals after 10pm.  I would love to hear otherwise.  From what I understand, luggage that is picked up close to 10pm may be delivered the next morning.  We are arriving at 11:55pm, and would love to have DME take care of our luggage, but was told to pick it up ourselves


----------



## Dr. M

Here's what I just found on Allears
Effective March 30, 2009, Disney's Magical Express will no longer offer luggage delivery service for arrivals to the Orlando International Airport after 10 p.m. Guests arriving at the airport after 10 p.m. will pick up their luggage at the baggage claim and take it with them to the Magical Express motor coach to their resort. This will allow late-arriving guests using Magical Express to have more immediate access to their luggage. Luggage delivery service will still be provided for Magical Express and Disney Cruise Line guests traveling to Walt Disney World for a resort stay who arrive on flights beginning at 5 a.m. until 10 p.m.


----------



## goofy4tink

Yep...that's what I suggested.....tag your bags and let DME take them. No, you won't get your bags until the next morning, but at least you don't have to lug them all over creation at MCO...and that's a hike with luggage (Side A baggage claim to Side B DME). Your bags will stay at MCO until early the next morning, then be shipped to your resort.
But, if you don't want to have to wait for the bags, until the next day, you can bring them with you, on the bus.


----------



## Hoosier Mom

Question about breakfast food at the airport.....we are flying out on a Saturday morning with Southwest.  

What fast food is available around the gate area (gates 100+)?  Or should we grab something in the food court to go and take it with us?  (although it might be thoroughly cold by the time we get through security)

Last time we took our sweet time and ate in the food court and didn't realize it would take us an hour getting through security.  This time I'm going to get to the gate a bit faster.  

Thanks for the information.  Great thread!


----------



## WillCAD

Hoosier Mom said:


> Question about breakfast food at the airport.....we are flying out on a Saturday morning with Southwest.
> 
> What fast food is available around the gate area (gates 100+)?  Or should we grab something in the food court to go and take it with us?  (although it might be thoroughly cold by the time we get through security)
> 
> Last time we took our sweet time and ate in the food court and didn't realize it would take us an hour getting through security.  This time I'm going to get to the gate a bit faster.
> 
> Thanks for the information.  Great thread!



I fly Southwest every year to and from MCO. I usually fly out in the evening, so I'm not familiar with the breakfast options, but I typically get a snack at McDonalds when I get to the Airside building. There's also a Sbarro, Au Bon Pain, and a few other places, and a Westwin News and Gifts where you can get water and sodas.

You can't take any liquids through security, so I wouldn't try taking breakfast with you, but you could grab a quick bite at the larger food court in the Landside terminal before you go through security.


----------



## Hoosier Mom

WillCAD said:


> I fly Southwest every year to and from MCO. I usually fly out in the evening, so I'm not familiar with the breakfast options, but I typically get a snack at McDonalds when I get to the Airside building. There's also a Sbarro, Au Bon Pain, and a few other places, and a Westwin News and Gifts where you can get water and sodas.
> 
> You can't take any liquids through security, so I wouldn't try taking breakfast with you, but you could grab a quick bite at the larger food court in the Landside terminal before you go through security.



Yay!  Great to know there's a McDonalds in the airside part.  We'll just wait then until we get there.  

The thought of wrangling boarding passes, I.D., a 4 year old, and 3 carry ons, while hanging onto food, shoes off, shoes on, etc... sounds a little chaotic.  I'm not sure how crowded MCO is on Saturday mornings, but I don't think I'll waste time eating in the food court.  Took too long getting through security last time.  

Thanks so much for the info!!  We'll head on down to the gates and get something to eat.


----------



## WillCAD

Hoosier Mom said:


> Yay!  Great to know there's a McDonalds in the airside part.  We'll just wait then until we get there.
> 
> The thought of wrangling boarding passes, I.D., a 4 year old, and 3 carry ons, while hanging onto food, shoes off, shoes on, etc... sounds a little chaotic.  I'm not sure how crowded MCO is on Saturday mornings, but I don't think I'll waste time eating in the food court.  Took too long getting through security last time.
> 
> Thanks so much for the info!!  We'll head on down to the gates and get something to eat.



I've never been to MCO on a Saturday morning (I usually arrive on a Wed, Thu, or Fri morning and leave on a Fri, Mon, or Tue evening), but I can give you a few tips about negotiating the security lines in any airport.

Empty your pockets into your carry-ons ahead of time, except for your ID and boarding passes. Keep the ID and boarding passes in an easily-accessible pocket (I use a shirt pocket). You will only need your ID twice - when you check your bags at the SWA counter, and when you enter the security line. You will need your boarding passes three times - when you enter the security line, when you pass through the metal detector at the security line, and when you actually board the plane.

Plan on needing to take your shoes off in the line, and select shoes that go on and off easily. Some shoes can be laced up halfway and tied when you dress that morning, making it easier to slip them off and back on at security.

Anything that you will need in the airport, pack in your carry-on bag before you depart WDW. Don't try traipsing through the airport with a carry-on bag, a plastic bag of souvenirs, a magazine, a water bottle, etc. Put all that stuff in your bag before you even leave your hotel, and only take out individual items as you need them.

If you have a 3-1-1 bag of liquids, be sure to pack it in an outer or upper pocket of your carry-on bag, where it is easy to access.

If you have a jacket or sweater or other wrap, pack it in your carry-on. Sure, you may need it when you land, and you might even need it on the plane, but it has to come off to go through security, so just leave it in your carry-on until you actually need it; juggling a jacket or sweater along with your other stuff as you go through the security lines is one more awkward thing that you don't need to do. Ditto for hats.

Most importantly, any preparations you might need to make before going through security should be done BEFORE you even get into the line. Trying to empty your pockets while in the line, juggling multiple bags, is mighty difficult; you can easily lose stuff or forget stuff in your poickets. Once you get into the line, the only things you should have to do are A) take your laptop out of your carry-on, B) take your shoes off, and C) put bag, shoes, laptop in individual plastic bins and wait with them till they go into the x-ray scanner.


----------



## Hoosier Mom

Thanks.  I'm familiar with all that.   

We've not had any trouble anywhere except our 2006 Disney trip....there was a major mass of people.   They were all pressing in against each other trying to squeeze in ahead.  We had a kid and a stroller and were holding bags & stroller up against our chests because we were getting squished.  Anyway, we wound around a huge pillar, then they separated us into 4 lines.  

Finally we were filing into these 4 lines to show our ID's.  Then they squished all 4 lines back together and people were upset because people were crowding in ahead of them to try to form back into 1 line.  Then after a while waiting, we were split into 4 or 5 lines again at the individual TSA checklines.  It was so unorganized.  Worst airport security organization we'd ever seen.  

Hopefully it's not still like that.  Maybe they've improved it somewhat.


----------



## CrabbyPatty

Any idea where the Delta Airline club lounge is located in MCO?  My Amex card lets me into various airline club locations around the country, and it looks like MCO is one of them.  Thanks!


----------



## WillCAD

CrabbyPatty said:


> Any idea where the Delta Airline club lounge is located in MCO?  My Amex card lets me into various airline club locations around the country, and it looks like MCO is one of them.  Thanks!



According to the Delta web page, the Delta Sky Club Lounge at MCO is located in the center atrium area of the Airside building (Delta operates out of Airside 4, gates 70-99).


----------



## ckdsnynt

WillCAD said:


> I've never been to MCO on a Saturday morning (I usually arrive on a Wed, Thu, or Fri morning and leave on a Fri, Mon, or Tue evening), but I can give you a few tips about negotiating the security lines in any airport.
> 
> Empty your pockets into your carry-ons ahead of time, except for your ID and boarding passes. Keep the ID and boarding passes in an easily-accessible pocket (I use a shirt pocket). You will only need your ID twice - when you check your bags at the SWA counter, and when you enter the security line. You will need your boarding passes three times - when you enter the security line, when you pass through the metal detector at the security line, and when you actually board the plane.
> 
> Plan on needing to take your shoes off in the line, and select shoes that go on and off easily. Some shoes can be laced up halfway and tied when you dress that morning, making it easier to slip them off and back on at security.
> 
> Anything that you will need in the airport, pack in your carry-on bag before you depart WDW. Don't try traipsing through the airport with a carry-on bag, a plastic bag of souvenirs, a magazine, a water bottle, etc. Put all that stuff in your bag before you even leave your hotel, and only take out individual items as you need them.
> 
> If you have a 3-1-1 bag of liquids, be sure to pack it in an outer or upper pocket of your carry-on bag, where it is easy to access.
> 
> If you have a jacket or sweater or other wrap, pack it in your carry-on. Sure, you may need it when you land, and you might even need it on the plane, but it has to come off to go through security, so just leave it in your carry-on until you actually need it; juggling a jacket or sweater along with your other stuff as you go through the security lines is one more awkward thing that you don't need to do. Ditto for hats.
> 
> Most importantly, any preparations you might need to make before going through security should be done BEFORE you even get into the line. Trying to empty your pockets while in the line, juggling multiple bags, is mighty difficult; you can easily lose stuff or forget stuff in your poickets. Once you get into the line, the only things you should have to do are A) take your laptop out of your carry-on, B) take your shoes off, and C) put bag, shoes, laptop in individual plastic bins and wait with them till they go into the x-ray scanner.


and you would be well served to have all of these memorized and do them quickly! Our group did not move fast enough in May (I walk with a cane and move a little slower tyhan some people) and we were yelled at repeatedly by the TSA screeners (in very difficult to understand English!) and finally, they just pulled me to one side and asked for a female inspector to come and search me. Apparently, none of the men knew what a tines unit was (a small radio size device that has wires running from it to patches you wear to an area on your body to help with pain managemnt). I had taken the nit off, put it in the bin and showed the wires to the examiner. He still didn't understand what it was. I have flowon all over the world (including many trips in and out of MCO and this has NEVER been a problem before. But this last time, our entire group was treated as if we were stupid, didn't understand English and couldn''t or wouldn't follow the rules. These TSA screeners had zero manners.


----------



## Andrewj

The guide is no doubt a good one. It is excellent for a beginner. i will recommend it to many people.


----------



## sha.chanel

This is great! my sister is thinking of having a vacation in Florida and she'll be flying there this December, I'll let her know about this thread.


----------



## dburg30

Looks like they may have updated their website as some of the images arent showing up...

So you may need to see this page to get the updated images  (appears they use flash now)

http://www.orlandoairports.net/ops/terminal.htm


----------



## clkelley

goofy4tink said:


> Yep...that's what I suggested.....tag your bags and let DME take them. No, you won't get your bags until the next morning, but at least you don't have to lug them all over creation at MCO...and that's a hike with luggage (Side A baggage claim to Side B DME). Your bags will stay at MCO until early the next morning, then be shipped to your resort.
> But, if you don't want to have to wait for the bags, until the next day, you can bring them with you, on the bus.



Has anybody tested this??  I know for almost a year now, DME will not pick up or deliver luggage after 10pm.  Has anyone arrived after 10pm and purposely decided to leave their luggage at the airport with the yellow tags for delivery the next day??  I would LOVE to do that, as I have no need for my bags until the next afternoon. (We have what we need to go to bed and get up the next morning in our carryon.)  We are Southwest fliers, so that means a trip downstairs and back upstairs for us.


----------



## goofy4tink

clkelley said:


> Has anybody tested this??  I know for almost a year now, DME will not pick up or deliver luggage after 10pm.  Has anyone arrived after 10pm and purposely decided to leave their luggage at the airport with the yellow tags for delivery the next day??  I would LOVE to do that, as I have no need for my bags until the next afternoon. (We have what we need to go to bed and get up the next morning in our carryon.)  We are Southwest fliers, so that means a trip downstairs and back upstairs for us.


I can't imagine why it would be any different. Not sure why it would have to be 'tested'. If DME is saying that nobody is picking up the luggage, then I'm pretty sure it is just put aside. Then, they should be picked up, first thing in the morning, and delivered. That's what they 'say' is supposed to happen.


----------



## clkelley

goofy4tink said:


> I can't imagine why it would be any different. Not sure why it would have to be 'tested'. If DME is saying that nobody is picking up the luggage, then I'm pretty sure it is just put aside. Then, they should be picked up, first thing in the morning, and delivered. That's what they 'say' is supposed to happen.



OK, cool.  For some reason I was thinking they were insisting that folks go pick up their luggage after 10pm.  I didn't think they were allowing folks to leave it at the airport overnight.


----------



## goofy4tink

clkelley said:


> OK, cool.  For some reason I was thinking they were insisting that folks go pick up their luggage after 10pm.  I didn't think they were allowing folks to leave it at the airport overnight.


I haven't heard of anyone leaving the bags to be picked up and delivered the next day yet. But I can't imagine how they would force someone to get their bags. I mean, if someone just didn't understand how the late night system worked and they put the yellow tags on their checked bags but arrived after 10pm, I can't imagine that they would have to worry about not getting their bags the next day. Perhaps someone who has had some experience with this will post.


----------



## MadysonBelinda

The airport is split into 5 main buildings. The outer buildings, called Airside buildings, are where all of the gates are located. They are arranged in a rectangle and connected to the main terminal building, which is called the Landside building, by very cool short monorails. The monorails connect to the 4 corners of the Landside building, inside the security checkpoints, so the only way to get from the Landside building to one of the Airside buildings is to go through security and take a monorail.


----------



## rileyreese

I am flying out in the morning on Southwest to WDW and want to be sure that I understand how to get to the Magical Express,   after I get off the plane we go to the first floor and to the B side, is that right?


----------



## goofy4tink

rileyreese said:


> I am flying out in the morning on Southwest to WDW and want to be sure that I understand how to get to the Magical Express,   after I get off the plane we go to the first floor and to the B side, is that right?


Yep, you've got it right. You will take the tram from your arrival gate. When you get off the tram, you'll be on level 3. You will cross the terminal and head to Side B. Go down the escalators, to level 2 and baggage claim. I usually just take the elevator down from level 2 to level 1. Get off the elevator and go to the left..walk all the way down, past the rental car counters and you will see the DME checkin counter on your right, with the driveway out to your left. Easy peasy.


----------



## pomcoach

We want to rent a car when we arrive at MCO in 2 weeks.  We will arrive at 11 pm. and don't want to ride a shuttle bus.  Which Rental Car companies have cars right on-site?  We especially are looking at Thrifty or Dollar and wonder if they are actually on-site or if they'll shuttle us somewhere.  We do not want to shuttle.  Did I say that already?  ha ha

I saw the 9 car companies listed at the beginning of this thread, but wasn't sure if those companies have cars right on-site???
Please straighten me out.  
Thanks so much,
Pomcoach from Iowa


----------



## Flyin2MCO

pomcoach said:


> We want to rent a car when we arrive at MCO in 2 weeks.  We will arrive at 11 pm. and don't want to ride a shuttle bus.  Which Rental Car companies have cars right on-site?  We especially are looking at Thrifty or Dollar and wonder if they are actually on-site or if they'll shuttle us somewhere.  We do not want to shuttle.  Did I say that already?  ha ha
> 
> I saw the 9 car companies listed at the beginning of this thread, but wasn't sure if those companies have cars right on-site???
> Please straighten me out.
> Thanks so much,
> Pomcoach from Iowa



Most if not all of the major companies have on-site locations at the new car rental center, so you should be good to go.  I will say be careful and pay attention especially when returning the car, as you have two options (for terminal A and B) and you want to end up on the correct side.  Also, not sure if it was just me, but once inside the garage yesterday on the return trip the corners are sharp and the signage is not great.  I ended up in the Dollar return lane for my Hertz rental, so I had to spend a few extra minutes getting to the right return location.


----------



## pomcoach

Thank you, but do you know which companies have cars right on-site?  We don't want to take the chance of booking with a company now and getting to the airport and finding out we have to get on a shuttle to claim our car.  

On this website, it says Hertz is on-site.  But I have their address for the cars as 3.7 miles away from the airport.  So I think their Rental company desk is at the airport, but then they shuttle you to get your car.  We'd rather just walk across from the airport and get in a rental car. 

Anybody know which companies we can book with, in order to get a car right at the airport?

Thanks,
Pomcoach


----------



## Aristocath

pomcoach said:


> Thank you, but do you know which companies have cars right on-site?  We don't want to take the chance of booking with a company now and getting to the airport and finding out we have to get on a shuttle to claim our car.
> 
> On this website, it says Hertz is on-site.  But I have their address for the cars as 3.7 miles away from the airport.  So I think their Rental company desk is at the airport, but then they shuttle you to get your car.  We'd rather just walk across from the airport and get in a rental car.
> 
> Anybody know which companies we can book with, in order to get a car right at the airport?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pomcoach



I think the first post in this thread lists 9 car rental companies that are on-site.


----------



## danielle782001

Does anyone have the exact total of tolls/ money required?  I want to be prepared. Thanks!


----------



## danielle782001

pomcoach said:


> Thank you, but do you know which companies have cars right on-site?  We don't want to take the chance of booking with a company now and getting to the airport and finding out we have to get on a shuttle to claim our car.
> 
> On this website, it says Hertz is on-site.  But I have their address for the cars as 3.7 miles away from the airport.  So I think their Rental company desk is at the airport, but then they shuttle you to get your car.  We'd rather just walk across from the airport and get in a rental car.
> 
> Anybody know which companies we can book with, in order to get a car right at the airport?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pomcoach



http://www.wdwinfo.com/discounts/discounts-transportation.htm#rental


----------



## Disneywedding2010

If memory serves me right when we rented from Enterprise we just walked out the door, across the street, got on an elevator that took us up to the level that Enterprise was on and got our car from there.


----------



## molfrog

The orlando airport is way out of date.  They still use old school check in and ticktet information.


----------



## Dax

molfrog said:


> The orlando airport is way out of date.  They still use old school check in and ticktet information.




Many airlines are updating there ticket counters...some airlines only "rent" space, so they may be bit old...

The technology behind the scenes though...is not out of date...I work there, I have first hand knowledge..


----------



## tigger_fan

thanks for all the great info


----------



## kazmee

Thanks for sharing, we will be going to Orlando next week and its our first time to visit the place, this will help us a lot.


----------



## kabbie

What are the hours of the shops?  We will be arriving at 10pm, but we have to wait for other family members who come in an hour later.  

Thanks!


----------



## Snickals

Thank you so much for this thread 
I am actually flying into America in SanFran and catching a domestic to Orlando and then flying out domestic to LA and then catht he international home...as long as I find the terminals and where I'm meant to be I'll be good lol Have not been on a plane in ten years (and that was my first and only time, and was local travel) so am very nervous about getting around airports in general.


----------



## duffy

I'm a huge fan of LUSH products, and there is a shop in the Orlando airport!    They make wonderfully-scented, handmade and fresh bath and body products.

The bad news is, it's located in the Landside building, so when-not IF-I buy something, it will have to be before going through security.

The good news is, they will ship it home for free!    So no worries about buying a big bottle of liquid shampoo/body wash and having TSA take it away from you.


----------



## Dax

**Airline Update**

As of January 18th 2011, JetBlue has moved to the other side of the airport. The are now located in gates 1-29.


----------



## MHSweb79

We are renting a car in May at the airport. The directions to our hotel say to use the North exit to get out of the airport.

My problem is, the last two times I rented a car at MCO (years ago) there were no signs to the north exit and both times we ended up getting spit out of the South exit before we even knew what was happening.  

Can anyone give me some directions or advice? For once, I'd like to find the North exit. Does it really exist?


----------



## Dax

MHSweb79 said:


> We are renting a car in May at the airport. The directions to our hotel say to use the North exit to get out of the airport.
> 
> My problem is, the last two times I rented a car at MCO (years ago) there were no signs to the north exit and both times we ended up getting spit out of the South exit before we even knew what was happening.
> 
> Can anyone give me some directions or advice? For once, I'd like to find the North exit. Does it really exist?



Yes it does...Follow signs to either 436 or the Beeline/528...both of those are the NORTH exit...if you see Cell lot or 417, you on the wrong exit


----------



## Tim Riordan

Great site and great information , can wait to go to disney


----------



## Grooovertoo

Subbing


----------



## singastory

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this, but does anyone know if the magical express works just one way?  I'm going to be at Disney for a conference so transportation THERE isn't a problem, but I was wondering if they can take me back to the airport if I stay a few extra days for a mini vacation, or do I need to take a taxi??


----------



## Tink51196

I'm a newbie, so I can't post links.  If you go to the   wdwinfo.com/transportation/magical-express.htm 

When I was testing an online reservation, it had a section titled "Ground Transportation", when I selected it the option for Magical Express came up and it gave the option of using it on arrival, on departure, or both.  I'm in the same situation - arriving, renting a car to visit with relatives for a few days, then dropping the car off at a Disney site drop-off, staying at the resor, then using the Magical Express just for my return.


----------



## Tink51196

pomcoach said:


> We want to rent a car when we arrive at MCO in 2 weeks.  We will arrive at 11 pm. and don't want to ride a shuttle bus.  Which Rental Car companies have cars right on-site?  We especially are looking at Thrifty or Dollar and wonder if they are actually on-site or if they'll shuttle us somewhere.  We do not want to shuttle.  Did I say that already?  ha ha
> 
> I saw the 9 car companies listed at the beginning of this thread, but wasn't sure if those companies have cars right on-site???
> Please straighten me out.
> Thanks so much,
> Pomcoach from Iowa



I found it helpful to go look on the Orlando International Airport website.


----------



## singastory

Tink51196 said:


> I'm a newbie, so I can't post links.  If you go to the   wdwinfo.com/transportation/magical-express.htm
> 
> When I was testing an online reservation, it had a section titled "Ground Transportation", when I selected it the option for Magical Express came up and it gave the option of using it on arrival, on departure, or both.  I'm in the same situation - arriving, renting a car to visit with relatives for a few days, then dropping the car off at a Disney site drop-off, staying at the resor, then using the Magical Express just for my return.



Thank you so so much!


----------



## goofy4tink

singastory said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place for this, but does anyone know if the magical express works just one way?  I'm going to be at Disney for a conference so transportation THERE isn't a problem, but I was wondering if they can take me back to the airport if I stay a few extra days for a mini vacation, or do I need to take a taxi??


Not a problem at all. You can book your ride back to MCO via DME when you get to your resort. Just be sure to do it a few days before you checkout. When you checkin is good...otherwise, you tend to forget to do it.


----------



## Keith Ward

We will be arriving from the UK on a Virgin Atlantic flight.
Our limo company told us that the pick up is at 8-A-Level 1.
How do I find this/where is it ?


----------



## goofy4tink

Keith Ward said:


> We will be arriving from the UK on a Virgin Atlantic flight.
> Our limo company told us that the pick up is at 8-A-Level 1.
> How do I find this/where is it ?


You will arrive on level 3...take the tram from the gate to the main terminal. When you get off the tram, head to the escalators, or elevators, on Side A and go down to level 1. Level 2 is baggage claim, and level 1 is ground transportation. I'm going to assume that the '8' is a slot number outside. My concern would be how does your limo driver know you are there??? Do you have to call them and they will then drive over? Most limo drivers meet their passengers at level 2, baggage claim. Then they help them with luggage to the limo.


----------



## Keith Ward

goofy4tink said:


> You will arrive on level 3...take the tram from the gate to the main terminal. When you get off the tram, head to the escalators, or elevators, on Side A and go down to level 1. Level 2 is baggage claim, and level 1 is ground transportation. I'm going to assume that the '8' is a slot number outside. My concern would be how does your limo driver know you are there??? Do you have to call them and they will then drive over? Most limo drivers meet their passengers at level 2, baggage claim. Then they help them with luggage to the limo.



I'm not sure about that,we are using Tiffanytowncars and have never used them before.


----------



## goofy4tink

Keith Ward said:


> I'm not sure about that,we are using Tiffanytowncars and have never used them before.


Hmmm, Tiffany has always met us at baggage claim. Maybe it has something to do with your not flying domestically. That whole customs issue maybe??


----------



## Keith Ward

goofy4tink said:


> Hmmm, Tiffany has always met us at baggage claim. Maybe it has something to do with your not flying domestically. That whole customs issue maybe??



Recieved this from Tiffany,I guess all is well and they know the airport where as I don't.I'm sure all will be well.* "Virgin Atlantic baggage is on the 1st floor, not 2nd floor, A is on the A side of the airport. level 1 on the A side carousel #8."*


----------



## Have2fly

Need some information . I am arriving at  Airside 4  gates 60-99 at MCO airport. I need to get to level 1,  a15 side for the DoShuttle pickup.
 In the main terminal(3) *what escalator* should I take on the A side of the terminal to get to A15 level 1? 
*The one by gates 100-129 
or 
by gates 1-29?*
Thanks


----------



## Dax

Have2fly said:


> Need some information . I am arriving at  Airside 4  gates 60-99 at MCO airport. I need to get to level 1,  a15 side for the DoShuttle pickup.
> In the main terminal(3) *what escalator* should I take on the A side of the terminal to get to A15 level 1?
> *The one by gates 100-129
> or
> by gates 1-29?*
> Thanks



It would be easier to take the ones right outside 100-129...so basically come out your shuttle, and go downstairs and outside...then turn left and walk down till you hit A15...all the signs are numbered...


----------



## Have2fly

Dax
Thanks


----------



## Dax

The shoppes at MCO have had a few changes in the last few months..

Borders Books is no more. It has been replaced with a new book store as of about 2 weeks ago.

There is a new store coming soon that sells a lot of Hello Kitty merchandise. No opening date yet.

Build a Bear workshop has opened.


----------



## grover

We are arriving a few days before our ds, we will have a rental car to be able to pick him at the airport. Having just "followed the herd" on all past trips we never really paid attention to our surroundings so I am trying to think of a meeting point in the airport when he arrives. He won't have checked luggage but I am thinking that baggage claim area would be the best spot to have him wait for us? We won't be using our cell phones..so we need to pin a place down.  What do you think, is there a better more obvious place for him to wait? We were just going to park in Terminal parking lot.

Here at home our airport is not busy-so we can just circle around and pick somone up outside by pulling over quickly when we see them come out..pretty sure that is not the case here? I feel like it is so busy there, it's going to make flustered


----------



## goofy4tink

grover said:


> We are arriving a few days before our ds, we will have a rental car to be able to pick him at the airport. Having just "followed the herd" on all past trips we never really paid attention to our surroundings so I am trying to think of a meeting point in the airport when he arrives. He won't have checked luggage but I am thinking that baggage claim area would be the best spot to have him wait for us? We won't be using our cell phones..so we need to pin a place down.  What do you think, is there a better more obvious place for him to wait? We were just going to park in Terminal parking lot.
> 
> Here at home our airport is not busy-so we can just circle around and pick somone up outside by pulling over quickly when we see them come out..pretty sure that is not the case here? I feel like it is so busy there, it's going to make flustered


When my ds met me at MCO, he met up with me in baggage claim, right at the bottom of the escalators. Made it  very easy to see each other. Then, right out the door to his car. Just be sure you meet up on the same side of the airport!!!!


----------



## Dax

goofy4tink said:


> When my ds met me at MCO, he met up with me in baggage claim, right at the bottom of the escalators. Made it  very easy to see each other. Then, right out the door to his car. Just be sure you meet up on the same side of the airport!!!!



Just be careful, there are 4 escalators (2 on each side) so it can be easy to get lost..

What airline is he coming in on? If he is on they Hyatt side...then you can meet him at the big fountain in the middle of the lobby...Kinda hard to miss..On the other side, you can stand right at the Disney store, all departing passengers have to pass by it..


----------



## Larrue0915

Have an airport question. Someone is meeting us halfway thru the trip. Actually he arrives Mon at 710pm. The dilemma we have dinner reservations at Cinderellas castle at 810pm. If he doesn't have anything except a carryon is it possible for us to pick him up (we will have our own car as we are driving), and make it to join the other 5 people for the reservation?  How long does it take to go from airport to MK?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dax

Larrue0915 said:


> Have an airport question. Someone is meeting us halfway thru the trip. Actually he arrives Mon at 710pm. The dilemma we have dinner reservations at Cinderellas castle at 810pm. If he doesn't have anything except a carryon is it possible for us to pick him up (we will have our own car as we are driving), and make it to join the other 5 people for the reservation?  How long does it take to go from airport to MK?  Thanks in advance.



You will not make it. Its a 30-40 min drive at least, barring no traffic. Then you have to actually get INTO Mk and to the castle, another 30min at least


----------



## goofy4tink

Larrue0915 said:


> Have an airport question. Someone is meeting us halfway thru the trip. Actually he arrives Mon at 710pm. The dilemma we have dinner reservations at Cinderellas castle at 810pm. If he doesn't have anything except a carryon is it possible for us to pick him up (we will have our own car as we are driving), and make it to join the other 5 people for the reservation?  How long does it take to go from airport to MK?  Thanks in advance.


Have to agree with Dax....if their plane lands, ontime, at 7:10, they aren't even going to be off the plane until about 7:20-7:25ish. It always takes an addtl 10 mins to get to the gate. Then, 10 mins from the gate to the meeting point, at least 35 mins to TTC, park, and about 15-20 mins to get from parking lot to MK. Now, it's taken about 8:15, at best. Just isn't going to happen.


----------



## pinkxray

It's looks like we are going to be stuck doing a 6:50 pm fight on our next trip. Does the Hyatt still offer the rate to use the room for the afternoon?


----------



## Jackie123

Wow this was great information I just visted Disney land in March and I totally agree with all of this information! It is fantastic.

Oh I rented a  car from sixt and they are not on your list.

I am so looking forward to my next vacation to Orlando! This is an awesome place to get information.


----------



## Dax

Airline move update....

Spirit, Frontier, and SunCountry will all be moving to Airside 4(90's gates) within the next 2 weeks. Please be aware


----------



## MsHershey

Complete newbie here. First time flying and first time going to Disney! I am soooo excited about both events.  I will be flying into MCO on Southwest. Would someone be kind enough to give me step by step instructions from departing the plane to finding DME. Like I said I am completely new to this and have NO idea what to do.

Thanks.


----------



## cuteanfluffy

i've read most of the posts in here so i think i have it right just want to make sure. We arrive via delta so thats terminal b we are use DME and do not need to go to baggage claim so we continue to B and down to level 1 to DME. Is that a correct sum up? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## goofy4tink

MsHershey said:


> Complete newbie here. First time flying and first time going to Disney! I am soooo excited about both events.  I will be flying into MCO on Southwest. Would someone be kind enough to give me step by step instructions from departing the plane to finding DME. Like I said I am completely new to this and have NO idea what to do.
> 
> Thanks.





cuteanfluffy said:


> i've read most of the posts in here so i think i have it right just want to make sure. We arrive via delta so thats terminal b we are use DME and do not need to go to baggage claim so we continue to B and down to level 1 to DME. Is that a correct sum up?
> Thank you in advance.



Okay....SW will dump you on Side A, and Delta on Side B. BUT....when you get off the tram, you'll be in almost the same spot. So.....head to the center as you exit the tram area. If you look up, you'll see two big ole neon signs...Side A and Side B on opposite sides of that area. You want to head to Side B. I usually take the escalator down to level 2, baggage claim area. If you have tagged your checked bags with your yellow DME tags, there is no need to stop here. (if you're on SW and you didn't tag your bags?? You need to get them on Side A baggage claim before heading to Side B).
 Then walk across to  the next escalator..it's across the way a bit, to the right past the bank of elevators if I remember correctly. This  will take me to level 1.
Go  to the left and keep on truckin'...you'll pass car rental counters on your right, the outside area to your left. You'll go past Mears, on the right. Now, you're just about at the DME.
 It's all very easy.


----------



## MsHershey

goofy4tink said:


> Okay....SW will dump you on Side A, and Delta on Side B. BUT....when you get off the tram, you'll be in almost the same spot. So.....head to the center as you exit the tram area. If you look up, you'll see two big ole neon signs...Side A and Side B on opposite sides of that area. You want to head to Side B. I usually take the escalator down to level 2, baggage claim area. If you have tagged your checked bags with your yellow DME tags, there is no need to stop here. (if you're on SW and you didn't tag your bags?? You need to get them on Side A baggage claim before heading to Side B).
> Then walk across to  the next escalator..it's across the way a bit, to the right past the bank of elevators if I remember correctly. This  will take me to level 1.
> Go  to the left and keep on truckin'...you'll pass car rental counters on your right, the outside area to your left. You'll go past Mears, on the right. Now, you're just about at the DME.
> It's all very easy.



I agree, it sounds very easy. Thanks!


----------



## hill6

Does Spirit come in on the A or B side?  Thanks. We just booked and not even sure if we will get our ME info before we go.


----------



## goofy4tink

According to the MCO official site map, Spirit is arriving on Side B.


----------



## hill6

goofy4tink said:


> According to the MCO official site map, Spirit is arriving on Side B.



Thanks.  I was looking at it on my Ipad and it wasn't displaying the info for the airport on it.  A week from now we will be in Orlando.


----------



## alicia080979

This is our first time flying to Disney so I'm not sure exactly how DME works but can you tell me IF and HOW this would work I would really appreciate it. We are flying AirTran on a Thurs at 9:27am arrival. I have to have a car at Disney but I also really want to ride MagicExpress just for the experience. My sweet DH said that he would pick up the rental car and meet us at the resort so my mom & I could ride DME. We will have 2 checked bags but I am really worried about not having my luggage so I wanted to get it myself. We are also flying with friends (same flight, resort, etc.). Her DH said he didn't want to get the rental car alone so I doubt they will be doing DME (unless they let my mom & I take their 2 kids bc they really want to). 

Can some people take DME and some not in the same group? From what I have read in the thread this is my plan:
Arrive, take the tram to main building (we should be on side B I think). Go down one level on side B and pick up our checked bags. Then go down to level 1. At this point we are all still together. Walk past the rental car counters and leave DH & our friends (they may have a different rental company but I think we are using Alamo) to get the rental cars and leave luggage with them. My mom & I keep going to DME area and take the bus to POFQ. 

Does this sound like it would work? Are we going to be wasting a lot of time by taking DME? Is it worth taking just to experience it? I HATE flying but in my own crazy little way this would make it worth it, lol (nevermind arriving in 2 hours instead of 15+). I typically do all of the driving around Disney and DH is not so great with directions...is it easy to get out of the airport and to Disney?

Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## goofy4tink

alicia080979 said:


> This is our first time flying to Disney so I'm not sure exactly how DME works but can you tell me IF and HOW this would work I would really appreciate it. We are flying AirTran on a Thurs at 9:27am arrival. I have to have a car at Disney but I also really want to ride MagicExpress just for the experience. My sweet DH said that he would pick up the rental car and meet us at the resort so my mom & I could ride DME. We will have 2 checked bags but I am really worried about not having my luggage so I wanted to get it myself. We are also flying with friends (same flight, resort, etc.). Her DH said he didn't want to get the rental car alone so I doubt they will be doing DME (unless they let my mom & I take their 2 kids bc they really want to).
> 
> Can some people take DME and some not in the same group? From what I have read in the thread this is my plan:
> Arrive, take the tram to main building (we should be on side B I think). Go down one level on side B and pick up our checked bags. Then go down to level 1. At this point we are all still together. Walk past the rental car counters and leave DH & our friends (they may have a different rental company but I think we are using Alamo) to get the rental cars and leave luggage with them. My mom & I keep going to DME area and take the bus to POFQ.
> 
> Does this sound like it would work? Are we going to be wasting a lot of time by taking DME? Is it worth taking just to experience it? I HATE flying but in my own crazy little way this would make it worth it, lol (nevermind arriving in 2 hours instead of 15+). I typically do all of the driving around Disney and DH is not so great with directions...is it easy to get out of the airport and to Disney?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!!


Your plan is fine!! The way to WDW is very well marked....even a dh should be able to find it!! And yes, some of you can take DME while others go off in a rental car.
I love using DME...for me it's a no brainer, but I am one of those who doesn't have an issue with the buses while at WDW!!!


----------



## smidgy

is there anywhere at MCO to pick up a few grocery items? probably not.   

what about cans or bottles of soda?  I am hesitant to ask about beer.  yes we can get through a week without it, but we like it anyway.  if we drive we bring our own.. if we fly, we usually pick some up at the HEss gas stations on WDW property.. but we are going to Universal for 3 nights first.  

thanks!


----------



## ksromack

We're flying SW and have a split stay......first night is at Royal Pacific Resort as we are spending 2 days at UO/IOA, so DME will only be utilized on the return trip back to MCO.  

I'm still undecided as to what the best mode of transportation would be for us to get to RPR.  Price wise our options seem similar......does anyone have any opinions for me?  Airportshuttles dot com quotes a price of $32 and Mears $38.  We leave in 17 days so I'm wanting to get this figured out   Thanks for any help!


----------



## Canooknic

Our flight arrives just before midnight, will DME be ok at this time? We are bringing our 4yr old twins (staying at POR) and I'm worried about too much waiting around when they are going to be incredibly tired - would anyone recommend getting a taxi instead?


----------



## goofy4tink

Canooknic said:


> Our flight arrives just before midnight, will DME be ok at this time? We are bringing our 4yr old twins (staying at POR) and I'm worried about too much waiting around when they are going to be incredibly tired - would anyone recommend getting a taxi instead?


DME will be up and running...it runs pretty much 24/7. It  may take a bit longer, but it could also be faster. There is really no way of knowing before hand. The one thing to keep in mind is that you will have to go to baggage claim and get your own bags. DME stops baggage transfer at 10pm and resumes around 6-7am.


----------



## hpriamson

Newbie here.  Great thread.  One piece of information about MCO that I thought would be useful - you can't buy gum anywhere in the airport.  So if you or your kids need gum to help with ear popping, make sure you have some in your carryon before you get there.  Luckily we found the half-pack left from our flight down, so my 7 year old didn't spend the flight in tears.


----------



## Carol97

We're arriving at MCO around noon on a Saturday and staying at a WDW resort.  We are planning on using ME and I know they will collect your luggage for you but I'm hesitant on not having my luggage with me or making sure that the airlines didn't loose them.  So, we exit the airplane and head over to the shuttle to the main airport building.  At that point, do I head over to the B side of the airport and down to Level 2 to collect our baggage? How do I know for certain that my luggage will be on the B side?  We are flying in on Southwest.  Thanks!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

Carol97 said:


> We're arriving at MCO around noon on a Saturday and staying at a WDW resort.  We are planning on using ME and I know they will collect your luggage for you but I'm hesitant on not having my luggage with me or making sure that the airlines didn't loose them.  So, we exit the airplane and head over to the shuttle to the main airport building.  At that point, do I head over to the B side of the airport and down to Level 2 to collect our baggage? How do I know for certain that my luggage will be on the B side?  We are flying in on Southwest.  Thanks!!!


If flying SW, your luggage won't be on Side B, it will be on Side A. So, this means you have to go down to level 2 on Side A (you arrive on level 3), collect your bags, then go back up to level 3 (there is no way to access Side B from level 2), then cross to the main area, go to Side B and down to level 1, ground transportation and over to DME.  It's kind of a pain when arriving on Side A but getting luggage and taking it to Side B to get DME.  

So, more simply put..
1. exit the plane
2. take shuttle to main terminal..Go to Side A area
3. go down to level 2 and get your luggage
4. go back up to level 3 and cross across to Side B
5. go down to level 1, ground transport, and down to DME


----------



## disney.nut

We are flying in on Delta.  Can someone tell where to go to collect our bags and how to get to Disney Magic Express?

Thanks.


----------



## goofy4tink

disney.nut said:


> We are flying in on Delta.  Can someone tell where to go to collect our bags and how to get to Disney Magic Express?
> 
> Thanks.


You will arrive on level 3. Baggage claim is on level 2. I can't remember which side of the airport Delta uses. If it's Side A, then you get off the plane, take the monorail type shuttle to the main terminal. Go down to level 2 (baggage claim) on Side A. Get your bags, go back up to level 3 (where you arrived on the shuttle, cross over to Side B, and go down to level 1, ground transportation. DME is at the end of that area, on the right, bus driveway to the left.

If you arrive on Side B, take the shuttle to main terminal, go down to level 2, get your bags and continue on down to level 1 and DME area.


----------



## carissa1970

smidgy said:


> is there anywhere at MCO to pick up a few grocery items? probably not.
> 
> what about cans or bottles of soda?  I am hesitant to ask about beer.  yes we can get through a week without it, but we like it anyway.  if we drive we bring our own.. if we fly, we usually pick some up at the HEss gas stations on WDW property.. but we are going to Universal for 3 nights first.
> 
> thanks!



I am curious about an answer to this. We plan to stay at the Hyatt the night before our cruise, and would like to take a towncar to port.  Id like to pick up a few grocery items first, though.


----------



## goofy4tink

carissa1970 said:


> I am curious about an answer to this. We plan to stay at the Hyatt the night before our cruise, and would like to take a towncar to port.  Id like to pick up a few grocery items first, though.


The vast majority of towncar companies will allow you a 30 min grocery stop if you have booked r/t with them.  Check with the company that you intend to use.


----------



## carissa1970

Does anyone know anything about executive VIP limo?  We got a quote from them that sounds pretty good for 6 of us.  Just wondering about reputation.


----------



## switch15foot

Looking to purchase some alcohol upon arrival to MCO before boarding DME, flying in from Toronto.  Is duty free an option?  And if so, where would it be located.


----------



## SpecialistSarah

Hi all

I am a Disney Cast Member, and I will be flying from CA to meet my family that lives in Chicago. We will be meeting all together at MCO.

We are also on different airlines. I am on American, they are on Southwest.

I assume there is only ONE Magical Express area, and all passengers go to the same place? i am hoping that the busses dont pick up at each and every terminal for each airline. 

if that would be the unfortunate case, I will send my family on without me. We only land within 10 minutes of each other.

Can anyone help me with this?  We arrive on 1/17. Thanks


----------



## Trip 2 Disney

SpecialistSarah said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am a Disney Cast Member, and I will be flying from CA to meet my family that lives in Chicago. We will be meeting all together at MCO.
> 
> We are also on different airlines. I am on American, they are on Southwest.
> 
> I assume there is only ONE Magical Express area, and all passengers go to the same place? i am hoping that the busses dont pick up at each and every terminal for each airline.
> 
> if that would be the unfortunate case, I will send my family on without me. We only land within 10 minutes of each other.
> 
> Can anyone help me with this?  We arrive on 1/17. Thanks



It's been a few years since we went (2011) but there was only ONE Magical Express area that all passengers went to.


----------



## goofy4tink

SpecialistSarah said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am a Disney Cast Member, and I will be flying from CA to meet my family that lives in Chicago. We will be meeting all together at MCO.
> 
> We are also on different airlines. I am on American, they are on Southwest.
> 
> I assume there is only ONE Magical Express area, and all passengers go to the same place? i am hoping that the busses dont pick up at each and every terminal for each airline.
> 
> if that would be the unfortunate case, I will send my family on without me. We only land within 10 minutes of each other.
> 
> Can anyone help me with this?  We arrive on 1/17. Thanks


Yes, DME uses just one area.....level 1, Side B. If anyone arrives on Side A of the airport, they will have to cross the middle of the airport and head to Side B, then go down to level 1...they arrived on level 3, and baggage claim is on level 2.
The only fly in the ointment could be if they didn't tag their bags with the yellow DME tags, and they arrive on Side A. If that happens, they have to go down to level 2, Side A..get their bags. Then, back up to level 3, Side A, cross over to Side B, and down to level 1 for DME. Not a big deal but something that you need to know...just in case.


----------



## 3happydancers

In need of information departing from MCO.  DSIL is flying SWA and using DME.  She will check her luggage in at the resort.  I want to give her simple directions from DME drop off, thru security, and to her gate (which she will get once at the airport).  Does she?

-DME drop off: take escalator or elevator to 3rd floor (If this, which way doe she walk to get to security)
-Go thru security
-Take Tram to Airside
-Find her gate 

She is flying alone and has never gone thru MCO.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dax

For those that prefer Dunkin Donuts, it has finally opened at the Main Terminal at MCO. You can find it near gates 1-59. They are open till 10:30p, but I am hearing they are going 24hrs soon. They also are franchised owned, the prices are on par with stores outside the airport, and they accept DD cards.

Krispy Kreme will be closing soon as well.


----------



## lidec

This post said that rental cars are on both sides of the airport. When we go to get a rental car we always go to the left side. Does anyone know if one side has more cars than the other? Twice we had to wait at Budget for them to get a minivan from the other side of the airport which took about 45 mins


----------



## jh91

Dax said:


> For those that prefer Dunkin Donuts, it has finally opened at the Main Terminal at MCO. You can find it near gates 1-59. They are open till 10:30p, but I am hearing they are going 24hrs soon. They also are franchised owned, the prices are on par with stores outside the airport, and they accept DD cards.
> 
> Krispy Kreme will be closing soon as well.


 sad about KK Closing


----------



## ngchiro

I always get turned around.  My kids lead the way usually.


----------



## Dcheftimmins

We are traveling from Canada. This year as something different we chose to fly to New York then take the Amtrack to Orlando. What do you think ?


----------



## goofy4tink

I'm not sure what this has to do with the airport.


----------



## Dcheftimmins

I was just giving an alternative airport for Canadians with an alternative route with the train. Just thought I would share


----------



## Dax

lidec said:


> This post said that rental cars are on both sides of the airport. When we go to get a rental car we always go to the left side. Does anyone know if one side has more cars than the other? Twice we had to wait at Budget for them to get a minivan from the other side of the airport which took about 45 mins



Late to the party on this, but let me answer this in case you still had questions....While there are cars on both A and B, the amount of cars to pick from at any given time can vary day to day, and hour to hour, based on incoming flights and the amount of people. It may not hurt to have someone check out the aisle on the opposite side of the terminal just to see what is out there. When I rented last Aug, I originally went to the B side, as it was closest to my office. After not seeing anything good on the aisle, I went to the A side, found a much better selection and a good car that I wanted. So it all depends.


----------



## DeniseR

Can someone give me an estimate (I know that changes with traffic, etc.) of approximate time to drive from the airport to WDW, specifically the Beach Club? We will have a rental car. Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

It's about 30 mins...give or take, depending on traffic.


----------



## DeniseR

goofy4tink said:


> It's about 30 mins...give or take, depending on traffic.



Okay thanks!


----------



## cheermom2four

Newbie here so please forgive if this has been asked (i tried to search but too many different items came up).  WE are flying into MCO the night before our cruise and staying at the Hyatt.  The next morning we are supposed to catch Disney transportation directly to the port.  Do we go to the same area as described in this post (DME)? If so, how will we know which line to stand in for cruise transportation?  Never been in this airport or on a cruise


----------



## goofy4tink

I have seen Disney Cruise CMs in the main terminal area, directing guests. I would ask over on the Cruise Boards....lots of great info to be had there.


----------



## jhaig

This will be our first time flying Southwest into MCO instead of US Air. We found it very easy to get to the Magical Express counter fro the US Air gates in Terminal B. Since SW is located in Terminal A, how easy is it to get from Terminal A to Terminal B and the ME location? Can you get to Magical Express without leaving Terminal A or is the only ME location in Terminal B?


----------



## goofy4tink

jhaig said:


> This will be our first time flying Southwest into MCO instead of US Air. We found it very easy to get to the Magical Express counter fro the US Air gates in Terminal B. Since SW is located in Terminal A, how easy is it to get from Terminal A to Terminal B and the ME location? Can you get to Magical Express without leaving Terminal A or is the only ME location in Terminal B?


It's really not a huge issue unless you have to claim your bags. So, yes, you do have to head over to Side B in order to get the bus. But, that just means crossing over through the center of the main terminal once you are off the tram from the gate. Look up, overhead, and you'll see the bright neon Side B. Head there. Go down to level 1 and look for DME.
If you do, for some reason, have to claim your bags, you will take the tram from your gate, stay on Side A, go down to level 2 (you arrived on level 3), go to baggage claim, get your bags. Go back up to level 3, cross through the main terminal to Side B and go down to level 1..ground transportation, and find DME.
The buses will be on your left, the rental counters on your right. Keep on walking to the end of the area, go to the bus podium, and get checked in.
Do NOT head right outside when you see the buses!!! I watch so many people get to level 1, see the DME outside, and then head there vs going to the checkin area first. There really should be better signage down there!!!


----------



## jhaig

goofy4tink said:


> It's really not a huge issue unless you have to claim your bags. So, yes, you do have to head over to Side B in order to get the bus. But, that just means crossing over through the center of the main terminal once you are off the tram from the gate. Look up, overhead, and you'll see the bright neon Side B. Head there. Go down to level 1 and look for DME.
> If you do, for some reason, have to claim your bags, you will take the tram from your gate, stay on Side A, go down to level 2 (you arrived on level 3), go to baggage claim, get your bags. Go back up to level 3, cross through the main terminal to Side B and go down to level 1..ground transportation, and find DME.
> The buses will be on your left, the rental counters on your right. Keep on walking to the end of the area, go to the bus podium, and get checked in.
> Do NOT head right outside when you see the buses!!! I watch so many people get to level 1, see the DME outside, and then head there vs going to the checkin area first. There really should be better signage down there!!!



Thanks for the info. No bags to check thanks to ME. So it's gate, tram, then cut across the center to B, go to level B1, get checked in, and get on the bus.


----------



## Disneyfanatic108

We have never flown out of MCO in the Morning.   Our flight is at 8:20 am and we will be staying really close to the airport.  We will have checked bags through delta.  Was wondering what type of congestion there is at 6 am on a Wednesday morning.  If we arrive at 6 will we have plenty of time?


----------



## siskaren

Disneyfanatic108 said:


> We have never flown out of MCO in the Morning.   Our flight is at 8:20 am and we will be staying really close to the airport.  We will have checked bags through delta.  Was wondering what type of congestion there is at 6 am on a Wednesday morning.  If we arrive at 6 will we have plenty of time?



Since it's usually recommended to be at an airport at least 2 hours before your flight leaves and you're going to be there more than 2 hours in advance, I can't imagine that you wouldn't have plenty of time.


----------



## diznymom

cheermom2four said:


> Newbie here so please forgive if this has been asked (i tried to search but too many different items came up).  WE are flying into MCO the night before our cruise and staying at the Hyatt.  The next morning we are supposed to catch Disney transportation directly to the port.  Do we go to the same area as described in this post (DME)? If so, how will we know which line to stand in for cruise transportation?  Never been in this airport or on a cruise



The DCL transportation is in the same area as DME.  However, it is to the right of the DME check ins (right before DME).  It is a smaller area and the CMs have on different uniforms (more nautical I think).  BTW this is all from memory from a couple of years ago.


----------



## karly05

Here's my MCO question:

I know there are moving sidewalks on Level 3 to help you get from one end of the terminal to the other (going longways). Are there moving sidewalks or anything similar on B-side Level 1?

I'm planning to fly Delta for the first time next year and I know from looking at their flights that they use the gates numbered in the 70s. These are on the B side, but at the far distant longways end from DME. I'm just thinking I might be better off when I get off the plane to go the length of the terminal bldg on level 3, then go down to level 1 at the end closer to DME. Does that make sense? Or am I completely misremembering and misreading the airport maps?


----------



## goofy4tink

karly05 said:


> Here's my MCO question:
> 
> I know there are moving sidewalks on Level 3 to help you get from one end of the terminal to the other (going longways). Are there moving sidewalks or anything similar on B-side Level 1?
> 
> I'm planning to fly Delta for the first time next year and I know from looking at their flights that they use the gates numbered in the 70s. These are on the B side, but at the far distant longways end from DME. I'm just thinking I might be better off when I get off the plane to go the length of the terminal bldg on level 3, then go down to level 1 at the end closer to DME. Does that make sense? Or am I completely misremembering and misreading the airport maps?


Yes, you could take the moving walkway to the other end of Level 3, and then go down to Level 1. I've done that when flying Delta. When I started flying JB, I usually took the moving walkway.....wrongly!!! I always forgot that I was now on the correct end for DME!!! Took me forever to readjust my thinking and just go right when I got to the main terminal!!! Your plan should work very well.


----------



## karly05

goofy4tink said:


> Yes, you could take the moving walkway to the other end of Level 3, and then go down to Level 1. I've done that when flying Delta. When I started flying JB, I usually took the moving walkway.....wrongly!!! I always forgot that I was now on the correct end for DME!!! Took me forever to readjust my thinking and just go right when I got to the main terminal!!! Your plan should work very well.



Thanks! I'm used to flying American, which comes in on the A side but at the end of the terminal closest to DME, so it was just a short walk across. I don't think I'd even seen the food court until I intentionally went there to grab some lunch last year.


----------



## jhaig

Are most of the shopping and dining options at MCO located after the security checkpoints?


----------



## goofy4tink

The vast majority of the shops are before security, in the central area of the airport. There are some shops after security though, as well as some dining options.


----------



## jhaig

goofy4tink said:


> The vast majority of the shops are before security, in the central area of the airport. There are some shops after security though, as well as some dining options.



I was trying to remember if the Chick Fil A was before or after security. We got stuck in a long security line last trip and almost missed our flight  so I want to allow plenty of time this time around.


----------



## goofy4tink

I checked the MCO info map....it show Chick Fil A in the main part of the airport, before security.


----------



## KikiFan

I looked at the map but can't figure this out... I'm hoping someone can answer this for me. I'm flying in on Southwest - Terminal A. My sisters are flying in on United Terminal B. Since I fly in first I'd like to be at their gate to greet them. Is it possible for me to go from one terminal to the other without leaving security? or will I just have to meet them at magical express? 

(If I can do it - I want to do something special/funny for when they get off the plane lol)


----------



## goofy4tink

Nope. You can't get to a gate other than those in your side of the airport. You would have to go through security. 
So, meeting them in the dme is the easiest idea. You could be there when they get into the main central part of the airport, but there is always a chance of missing them!!


----------



## KikiFan

goofy4tink said:


> Nope. You can't get to a gate other than those in your side of the airport. You would have to go through security.
> So, meeting them in the dme is the easiest idea. You could be there when they get into the main central part of the airport, but there is always a chance of missing them!!



Bummer thanks for the information. I appreciate it.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

Please pardon me if this question has already been asked.
Is there a good convenience store at the airport???


----------



## goofy4tink

http://www.orlandoairports.net/concessions/images/shopping_landside.pdf

I'm not sure what you would qualify as a 'convenience store' but the above link should get you to a listing of what's where at MCO.


----------



## LadyDiznee123

goofy4tink said:


> http://www.orlandoairports.net/concessions/images/shopping_landside.pdf
> 
> I'm not sure what you would qualify as a 'convenience store' but the above link should get you to a listing of what's where at MCO.



Thanks!


----------



## ChristmasElf

karly05 said:


> Thanks! I'm used to flying American, which comes in on the A side but at the end of the terminal closest to DME, so it was just a short walk across. I don't think I'd even seen the food court until I intentionally went there to grab some lunch last year.




American now is on the B side.


----------



## AnaV

Great info!


----------



## goofy4tink

AnaV said:


> Great info!


Any questions?


----------



## Lfsdromero

Does anyone know if there is a red box dvd rental in the Orlando airport?  We are wanting to rent some movies to watch on the plane but I would need to return them before we leave Orlando airport?


----------



## ksromack

I didn't look through all pages here but I was looking for what side Frontier flies in to at MCO and found this pdf.......http://www.orlandoairports.net/ops/images/maps/airline_locations.pdf  
Hopefully this link is still active and our Frontier flight will arrive as expected.  Since it's on side B we should just need to go down 3 levels for DME, right?


----------



## goofy4tink

ksromack said:


> I didn't look through all pages here but I was looking for what side Frontier flies in to at MCO and found this pdf.......http://www.orlandoairports.net/ops/images/maps/airline_locations.pdf
> Hopefully this link is still active and our Frontier flight will arrive as expected.  Since it's on side B we should just need to go down 3 levels for DME, right?


Yes, you will arrive on level 3. So just head to the big neon Side B sign overhead, go down two levels, to level 1 and look for DME...it's all the way to the far end.


----------



## ksromack

goofy4tink said:


> Yes, you will arrive on level 3. So just head to the big neon Side B sign overhead, go down two levels, to level 1 and look for DME...it's all the way to the far end.


Thank you!  Enjoy your grand tour trip......we went to DL/DCA a couple years ago during the holiday season and fell in love!  If you haven't been to Carsland, you're going to love it!


----------



## goofy4tink

ksromack said:


> Thank you!  Enjoy your grand tour trip......we went to DL/DCA a couple years ago during the holiday season and fell in love!  If you haven't been to Carsland, you're going to love it!


I was lucky enough to head up to DL/DCA last Dec for two days!!!!! Added it to our stay in San Diego. However.....it rained for all but 2 hrs of our park time!!!!! I can't wait to get back and hopefully there will be sunshine...stay away El Nino!!!


----------



## Andrea

Sorry guys I know this questions has been asked 1000000 times but its my turn now. Can I use Uber to get from the airport to Universal hotels ?


----------



## goofy4tink

I don't believe Uber is allowed to pick up at MCO. There is a thread on the main board here that was started by an Uber driver...has a lot of great info. You might want to double check there.


----------



## MommyinHonduras

Planning to meet people at the airport when we are flying international is proving to be hard.  We can arrive at 8am or 10:50 pm.  We are choosing to arrive at 8am but the rest of our party is to arrive at 1:30 pm.  We are sharing one rental car and staying off site.  Is there a good place to hang out for several hours at the airport after arrival?  We have 4 kids who travel amazingly well.   Can you get to the airport lounges after arrival? Since check in is not until 4pm we can go get to the resort early.  I saw someone mention a partial stay at the Hyatt but did not see the answer.  Is that an option?  Thanks all


----------



## PetePanMan

getting through security at MCO is an unorganized gong show - one of the worst airports I have ever been to from this standpoint.


----------



## rjmaple

After looking at the airport website and going through all the pages here I am confused. I last went to 
Orlando in 2009. Has it been redesigned since then?  My situation: Arriving at A terminal and then waiting 2 hours for son's plane. I figured we could wait in main food court for him and then take the monorail to get baggage and then go to level 1 to get DME. I know that we need to return to level 3 to get to 1 b side. What I am unsure of is do we have to wait in the A gates for him rather than eating lunch in the main terminal, where they have Chick-fil-A, Dunking Donuts etc? I remember the monorail going to the baggage area but it appears from this board that you need to take the monorail to get to the main restsurant and shopping area, Or are there 2 monorails now? What are the logistics here? I definitely will not go back thru security!


----------



## goofy4tink

rjmaple said:


> After looking at the airport website and going through all the pages here I am confused. I last went to
> Orlando in 2009. Has it been redesigned since then?  My situation: Arriving at A terminal and then waiting 2 hours for son's plane. I figured we could wait in main food court for him and then take the monorail to get baggage and then go to level 1 to get DME. I know that we need to return to level 3 to get to 1 b side. What I am unsure of is do we have to wait in the A gates for him rather than eating lunch in the main terminal, where they have Chick-fil-A, Dunking Donuts etc? I remember the monorail going to the baggage area but it appears from this board that you need to take the monorail to get to the main restsurant and shopping area, Or are there 2 monorails now? What are the logistics here? I definitely will not go back thru security!


There is a team servicing each 'corner' of the main terminal.  If you think of MCO as a big X, the center of the X is the main terminal. The top and bottom right corners would be Side A, those on the left Side B. You take the tram from your gate area. Security is located in the main terminal, before the tram. You can either remain on the A side, close to the gate, or take the tram to the main terminal, where the majority of restaurants are. Your son could meet you there, in the main terminal. You arrive, via the tram from the gate, on level 3. Baggage claim is on level 2. If you, or your son, have to go get your bags, you will take the tram from the gate. Then follow the signage down to level 2, on Side A, and get the bags. Then return to level 3, cross the main terminal to Side B, and take the elevator with your bags, down to level 1, ground transportation, where you will find DME. 
Once you get off the tram, and get to the main terminal (past the security area), you won't be able to get back to the gate area. So you need to decide where you want to eat/wait for your son....at the gate or in the main terminal. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## rjmaple

I think I have it now. Just to clarify, we can take the tram from the gate to the main terminal and eat there. Our son can do the same when he arrives. We then proceed downstairs by escalator to baggage. Then back up to level 3 and walk to crossover to B side and down to level 1 to DME. Is that right? I remember walking from baggage down to DME but I presume we landed on B side that time. We only take the tram once, right? Thank you very much. We will have 2 small kids with us so I want to minimize the walking and backtracking.


----------



## goofy4tink

rjmaple said:


> I think I have it now. Just to clarify, we can take the tram from the gate to the main terminal and eat there. Our son can do the same when he arrives. We then proceed downstairs by escalator to baggage. Then back up to level 3 and walk to crossover to B side and down to level 1 to DME. Is that right? I remember walking from baggage down to DME but I presume we landed on B side that time. We only take the tram once, right? Thank you very much. We will have 2 small kids with us so I want to minimize the walking and backtracking.


Yep. You've got it. 
Is there a reason you're not tagging your bags and allowing DME to take care of them?


----------



## rjmaple

We will tag our bags if we get the tags in time. We are in Canada and using a travel agent who frequently receives the tags too late from Disney. It is possible that we use the tags but my son may not if we receive them at the last minute. (flying from 2 different cities). I just want to be prepared for each possibility. Obviously if everybody is tagged we can just proceed from the food court to DME without the downstairs-back upstairs detour. By the way, I read here that Krispy Kreme was closing in the food court. Do you know if that has happened yet? It still shows on the airport website if that means anything.


----------



## goofy4tink

I have no idea....that would be sad.
If you want, you can always just go up to the DME counter, give the CMs your baggage claim receipts and they can send someone to retrieve the bags from baggage claim. That would also save on going down and then back up.  But that's up to you. Hopefully you'll get your tags in time.


----------



## rjmaple

goofy4tink said:


> I have no idea....that would be sad.
> If you want, you can always just go up to the DME counter, give the CMs your baggage claim receipts and they can send someone to retrieve the bags from baggage claim. That would also save on going down and then back up.  But that's up to you. Hopefully you'll get your tags in time.



Ok, thanks a lot!


----------



## robinsnest49ers

Question about shopping in the airport. We have seen the Disney Store/Universal Store etc in the MCO airport but never stopped because of time restrictions, but my girls have asked if we could stop this time and do some shopping at Ron Jon's in the airport. Does anyone know if these stores are pre or post security? Do we have to shop before we go through security on the way home. And does anyone think we can access these stores when we arrive? Will we have time to stop before we catch the ME? Would it be better to go when we arrive or when we fly home?


----------



## Woodview

Here is my thought on this

   Shop  &  Buy     on arrival    .......  why    ........ you can    take the  next   ME.

      Also  you can  pack  what you bought  into  your   hold  luggage case   for going home.


  ....................


    Shop & Buy  on way  home................      not a good idea ......  why ........ you might be running late and    NO  time  for shopping.

     Also    you will  have checked in your    Hold Luggage case   & will have to carry  through security  what you have bought .


----------



## ibob52

robinsnest49ers said:


> Question about shopping in the airport. We have seen the Disney Store/Universal Store etc in the MCO airport but never stopped because of time restrictions, but my girls have asked if we could stop this time and do some shopping at Ron Jon's in the airport. Does anyone know if these stores are pre or post security? Do we have to shop before we go through security on the way home. And does anyone think we can access these stores when we arrive? Will we have time to stop before we catch the ME? Would it be better to go when we arrive or when we fly home?



*The stores are pre-security on the way home. 

You would have to shop before you go thru security.
*


----------



## Mr Mannn

I've always considered the glass people mover (that goes between the airlines and baggage area) to be the first and last e-ticket ride in Orlando.


----------



## Ray&Chase

WillCAD said:


> A Newbie's Guide to Orlando International Airport
> 
> 
> One of the most common themes on the boards is questions about where to go and what to do at Orlando International Airport. Those who have never been there don't know how the place is laid out, where various services are located, and what terms like "Terminal A" and "Airside" mean. In order to assist those folks, I have put together a detailed description of the airport terminal's layout.
> 
> 
> Additional information on the airport can be found on the Orlando International Airport web site.
> 
> 
> NOTE: The three-letter code for Orlando International is *MCO*, because it was once called McCoy Air Force Base. You will see those letters often on the boards. Locals in Orlando call it OIA.
> 
> 
> GENERAL ARRANGEMENT
> 
> The airport is split into 5 main buildings. The outer buildings, called Airside buildings, are where all of the gates are located. They are arranged in a rectangle and connected to the main terminal building, which is called the Landside building, by very cool short monorails. The monorails connect to the 4 corners of the Landside building, inside the security checkpoints, so the only way to get from the Landside building to one of the Airside buildings is to go through security and take a monorail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIRSIDE
> 
> 
> Each Airside building houses a number of gates, and also has a sampling of shops and eateries to make the wait for your flight a little more pleasant. All of the normal airport terminal amenities, such as restrooms and phones, are also present in each Airside building. There are even places for the business traveler to recharge their laptops or cell phones. Free wi-fi internet access is provided throughout all five terminal buildings (SSID "Internet").
> 
> 
> LANDSIDE
> 
> 
> The Landside building is divided into two sides - A and B. The sides are mirror images of each other, with various services located on one side, and some services (like rental car counters) duplicated on both sides. The A and B sides run along the outer edges of the north and south faces of the building. You will often hear people mention "Terminal A" or "Terminal B"; these refer to the A and B sides of the Landside building, not to separate buildings.
> 
> 
> There are two large parking garages, one on each side of the Landside building, containing daily parking and rental car pickup and return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Landside is 3 levels high, with each level having a particular focus.
> 
> 
> Level 3
> 
> Level 3 houses the security checkpoints and monorail access to the Airside buildings, as well as passenger drop-off and airline check-in counters; all of these are divided between the A and B sides. A shopping and services district and a food court run through the middle of the building, between the A and B sides. The lobby of the Hyatt Regency Orlando Airport hotel can be found at the east end of Level 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level 2
> 
> Level 2 is entirely composed of Baggage Claim. Belts are located on both the A and B sides; to determine which side your bags can be found, look to see which side your gate was on.
> 
> 
> Bags from flights arriving at Gates 1-29 (Airside 1) and Gates 100-129 (Airside 2) will be delivered to one of the belts on the A side of the Landside building.
> 
> 
> Bags from flights arriving at Gates 30-59 (Airside 3) and Gates 60-99 (Airside 4) will be delivered to one of the belts on the A side of the Landside building.
> 
> 
> Overhead signs on Level 3 will tell you on which side your bags will be delivered, and overhead signs on Level 2 will direct you to the specific belt where your flight's bags will appear.
> 
> 
> Outside the glass doors on Level 2 is the pick-up area; if you have a local friend or family member who will be picking you up from the airport, this is where you can meet them. However, vehicles are not permitted to stop in this area except while loading passengers and luggage, so your ride will have to wait until you call them in the free Cell Phone Lot.
> 
> 
> Level 1
> 
> Level 1 is Ground Transportation. Here you will find counters for the 9 on-site rental car agencies:
> 
> 
> Alamo
> Avis
> Budget
> Dollar
> Enterprise
> E-Z Car Rental
> L & M Car Rental
> National
> Thrifty
> 
> 
> The rental cars themselves are located in the  garages, which can be accessed by simply stepping outside through the glass doors, and crossing the street at one of the designated crosswalks.
> 
> 
> Also on Level 1 are bus stops for off-site rental cars, airport area hotels, and the Mears, Disney's Magical Express, and Disney Cruise Line bus services; taxi stands; and meeting areas for towncar and limo service pickups.
> 
> 
> Almost all ground transportation is duplicated on both the A and B sides. All of the rental car agencies have counters on both sides, and so does Mears. Disney's Magical Express bus service, however, only operates on the B side of the building.
> 
> 
> Car rental agents at the on-site agencies will direct you to the garages on either side of the Landside building to pick up your car. Each agency keeps cars in both garages, so you won't have to cross the airport to find your car; simply walk out the glass doors in front of the rental counters, cross the street to the garage, and follow the signs to your agency's pick-up area.
> 
> 
> When taking a shuttle bus to an off-site rental agency or an airport area hotel, simply look for the signs designating your bus stop, just outside the glass doors, and wait for your bus to arrive.
> 
> 
> When taking Disney's Magical Express service, head for the B side of the terminal and follow the signs - and sometimes Disney cast members with giant Mickey hands - to the DME counter for check-in.
> 
> 
> Taxis, towncar pickup areas, and Mears bus service, can all be found on both sides of Level 1. Just follow the signs to the appropriate counter or pickup area.
> 
> 
> Level 1 is where more people get lost or confused than anywhere else in the airport, because it is essentially two very, very long straight lines, and after walking what seems like forever without seeing your destination, you might begin to think you've gotten lost. But don't lose hope - it's a straight line, so you can't get lost. The worst thing that can happen to you is that you walk past your destination and have to backtrack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COOLNESS ABOUNDS
> 
> Orlando International Airport is a huge, busy, and extremely well-run airport. It may be a little intimidating at first glance, but once you get to know the basics, it's not too difficult to find your way and arrive at your ultimate destination quickly and safely. For more detailed info, check out the airport's FAQ page.


 
Thank you for the information.


----------



## johnaalexis

Has anyone ever used the shuttle service from OIA to Universal thru Triple AAA?? My travel agent has been gone for about 2 weeks and will be out of her office for another week, and I'm not traveling until September but I was just curious if anyone had ever used them...I'm not even sure what "they" are aside from shuttles. Anyone know if maybe they are Mears? or a different company? Our flight won't land until 10:15pm (according to the online time) in Orlando, I asked if the shuttles would be avalible and she assured me they would be, so here's hoping lol, but anyone have an experience with them?


----------



## nzdisneymom

We are trying to figure out how much time to allow to drive from WDW (Old Key West) to MCO on a Thursday afternoon.  We need to arrive at MCO to turn in our rental car around 3 PM.  How much time would you allow?


----------



## goofy4tink

nzdisneymom said:


> We are trying to figure out how much time to allow to drive from WDW (Old Key West) to MCO on a Thursday afternoon.  We need to arrive at MCO to turn in our rental car around 3 PM.  How much time would you allow?


I would leave no later than 2:15. It usually takes about 30 mins but it's better to have a little extra time, just in case there's an issue.


----------



## nzdisneymom

goofy4tink said:


> I would leave no later than 2:15. It usually takes about 30 mins but it's better to have a little extra time, just in case there's an issue.



Thank you.


----------



## Docsknotinn

Most map programs will tell you this is a 30 minute drive. During normal traffic that's optimistic. Traffic starts to get heavy by 3 PM. I'd be leaving at 2:00. Yes you might be 10 minutes early but traffic in this area can grind to a halt toot sweet. I'd rather be ten minutes early instead of setting in traffic for an extra 20. I'd second the notion of factoring 45 minutes at a minimum.


----------



## Woodview

Lets  start again           What time is your Flight due to Depart  ? 

  Now work  out your time back  FROM       Boarding time .

 Allow  2 hours    FROM     Car Rental   Return  to Boarding Gate   (  Have a rest  at Boarding gate if you arrive early )

 Note    ==  A lot of International  Flights    Depart  around  3 pm   so a lot of Passengers  going through  Security

  So  Now  is   your  3pm    car rental    return   seem  O.K.   or do you need to  Return   car   before  3 pm

  Now   Add on  your    45 min +    drive time   from Old Key West  to MCO.


----------



## Chip_Dale

Planning on spending the night at an airport hotel (not sure which one) and then return to the airport the next day to take DME.  Where do you pick up the hotel shuttles?  Are they on both sides (A and B)?  Do they come on a schedule basis or do you need to pick up a courtesy phone to get picked up?


----------



## DisneyLandMan

Am I the only one who thinks that the security check part of MCO is very un smooth and kind of a pain?  Lol.  I have been in many airports, some much more busy than MCO, and I swear it always feels like a chaotic area.


----------



## Mofang

It's not your imagination.  MCO and LAS are the two airports in the US that are famous to frequent fliers as a nightmare for security checkpoints - unsurprisingly given the number of leisure travelers.

The best thing you can do is obtain TSA PreCheck status for you and your family.  There are three ways to get it, all valid for five years upon approval:

Apply for TSA PreCheck - good for US airport security checkpoints only, $70 $85 (thanks goofy4tink for the correction!)
Apply for Global Entry - good for expedited immigration when entering the US, includes PreCheck, $100
Apply for NEXUS - good for expedited immigration when entering the US and Canada, includes PreCheck and Global Entry, $50

Nope, that's not a typo - NEXUS costs half of what Global Entry does and includes it for free!  If you live in Canada or a northern border state, it's definitely the best option - but you do have to appear for a personal interview, which makes it impractical for others.

Once you have PreCheck, you get to use a separate queue with typically shorter lines, and undergo less severe scrutiny (typically you don't need to remove your shoes, laptop, or liquids.)  Definitely a timesaver!  Children under 12 on the same reservation as you will receive PreCheck privileges;  13 and over need to apply for their own membership.

MCO also has another program called CLEAR, which is a private company that sells front-of-the-line access.  They can only help you skip the queue and don't change the actual screening process - think of them like a paid FastPass+ for airport security.  I wouldn't recommend investing in their service unless you live in a city where they operate, fly frequently, and/or are ineligible for PreCheck in some way - at $179 per year, it's wildly expensive!


----------



## goofy4tink

Correction...TSA PreCheck is $85, for 5 years.

And yes, MCO is a crazy airport. But, I have always found it to be well signed, while other airports are easier to get turned around in.  With so many unseasoned travelers flying in and out of MCO, it's easy to understand. I've been behind completely clueless people in the security lines. People that argued with the TSA policies. Do I think the policies are right? Not really. But, they're the policy! Deal with it. I've seen people mouth off to the security people, argue with them, refuse to do what's asked of them. Then, the passenger gets upset when they are pulled aside for more personal screening!!!  I try to be pleasant and compliant...I've had one less than stellar experience in security. Okay, maybe two. But, that's not bad when you fly as much as I do.
Back in the day when MCO had security lines that designated who should use them....families, experienced travelers....my then 9 y/o dd and I got in the 'experienced traveler' security line. I had a gentleman, behind us, tap me on the shoulder and inform me that we were in the wrong line, that the family lines were over the other way! And he wasn't particularly pleasant about it! I told him that no, we were in the correct line. His response was 'Well, you sure look like a family to me', to which I responded with 'Really? We are, but look at that...my child is ready for the conveyor belt, shoes and jacket off, her bag emptied of it's 3-1-1 bag and on the belt.' He said we were a family and shouldn't be holding up the line for the experienced traveler. Okay buddy....you keep thinking that. By this time, dd was through the scanner, I was right behind her. Oh, and that gentleman and his group behind us? The TSA guy was yelling at them to remover their shoes and jackets. He went through the scanner with his phone and change in his pocket..had to go back! Yep, we held him up !!!


----------



## DisneyLandMan

Knock on wood, Ive never really had any major issues with security, and I know I just jinxed myself cuz I have 3 vacations coming up in the next 44 days. Haha.  But yea, MCO security just seems like it could be done better.  But who am I right?


----------



## MIChessGuy

As a resident of SE Michigan, I gave a lot of thought to the NEXUS option because of its price advantage.  But it appeared that I would have to slog all the way to some obscure office near the Ambassador Bridge for a "real" interview, as opposed to the perfunctory fingerprint thing that PreCheck offered in a much closer suburb.  I ended up getting PreCheck, which I just used for the first time the other day at Flint Bishop Airport.  It worked great.  I hope I get to use it for my return flight out of MCO this weekend.


----------



## dis_guy

goofy4tink said:


> His response was 'Well, you sure look like a family to me', to which I responded with 'Really? We are, but look at that...my child is ready for the conveyor belt, shoes and jacket off, her bag emptied of it's 3-1-1 bag and on the belt.' He said we were a family and shouldn't be holding up the line for the experienced traveler.



Too funny! I know exactly what you mean, our kids (now in their 20's) were flying with us from the beginning starting at less than a year old for both of them, thanks to our widely spread out family. I don't remember how many Christmas days we spent trying to get somewhere to visit relatives. Going through an unfamiliar airport is like walking to the corner store to them, just automatic. No matter how they travel, their bag is always packed as if it were a carry on bag for air travel. 

Anyway, I met the ultimate junior traveller while waiting for a long delayed flight in Denver. He was maybe 10 at the time and his knowledge of airline operations and travelling alone was just startling. He was flying as an unaccompanied minor from Denver to Orlando because his parents were divorced and he spent 2 weeks with one and then back for 2 weeks with the other. Kind of felt sorry for him but admired how well adjusted he seemed and for his confidence chatting with adult strangers in a busy airport.


----------



## kar915

I don't know if it has been mentioned but if you download the American Airlines app, it has various terminal map diagrams and MCO-Orlando airport is one of them. I think it is an excellent map and shows you where everything is. Download the American and United apps both have terminal diagrams, for most if not all of their major hubs.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyLandMan said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the security check part of MCO is very un smooth and kind of a pain?  Lol.  I have been in many airports, some much more busy than MCO, and I swear it always feels like a chaotic area.


I fly pretty often (Delta Platinum Medallion) and get Pre-Check almost all the time.  MCO is my home airport so I've got a lot of experience with it.  I think the "problem" is mostly that so many of the travelers you encounter in the regular TSA lanes are first-time or once ever couple of years flyers and don't know the routine, which slows down everything.


----------



## DisneyLandMan

I can see first time fliers being somewhat of an issue, but I just feel like the entire security checkpoint area is a disorganized and improperly run unit.  Once you get your boarding pass and id checked, its like a fight for your spot in the (seemingly never ending) back and forth line to the metal detectors.


----------



## weswife

My question is...

My Mom finds it difficult to walk.. I know its a long walk to get the magical express.... Is there a wheelchair we can use to get to the express.. I have rented a scooter to be delivered to the resort.


----------



## OKW Lover

weswife said:


> My question is...
> 
> My Mom finds it difficult to walk.. I know its a long walk to get the magical express.... Is there a wheelchair we can use to get to the express.. I have rented a scooter to be delivered to the resort.


Yes, you can have a wheelchair meet you at the gate and bring you to DME.  This is something you arrange with your airline when you check in.


----------



## weswife

OKW Lover said:


> Yes, you can have a wheelchair meet you at the gate and bring you to DME.  This is something you arrange with your airline when you check in.


Thanks! I will look into arranging this for her, she is almost 80! This will be her 1st trip to Disney! Our DD #2 is also in a wheelchair but she brings her own. Thanks again for the quick reply!


----------



## Smbmoyers

Okay, I hate to revive a dead thread but I need guidance if at all possible.

Our Jet blue flight arrives at 910pm on Airside 1, Terminal A.

My mom's Delta flight arrives at 940pm on Airside 4, Terminal B.

Our driver will meet us at the level 2 information desk nearest mom's baggage claim area.

Would my best bet be to leave my husband and son in the food court to wait on my mom, run down to level 2 terminal A, and grab our checked bag then return to the food court on Level 3 to meet up with everyone so they can claim their luggage and meet the driver who is transporting our whole group?

Because terminal A and B baggage claims are completely separate correct? Like no cross overs?


----------



## goofy4tink

Smbmoyers said:


> Okay, I hate to revive a dead thread but I need guidance if at all possible.
> 
> Our Jet blue flight arrives at 910pm on Airside 1, Terminal A.
> 
> My mom's Delta flight arrives at 940pm on Airside 4, Terminal B.
> 
> Our driver will meet us at the level 2 information desk nearest mom's baggage claim area.
> 
> Would my best bet be to leave my husband and son in the food court to wait on my mom, run down to level 2 terminal A, and grab our checked bag then return to the food court on Level 3 to meet up with everyone so they can claim their luggage and meet the driver who is transporting our whole group?
> 
> Because terminal A and B baggage claims are completely separate correct? Like no cross overs?


I would go, with everyone, right down to baggage claim, Side A, and get your bags. Then, return to level 3 (where you arrived at when getting off the tram) and wait for your mother there. With there being 30 mins between arrivals, you'll have plenty of time to get your bags and return to the main terminal area. Then, you can meet up with your mom, and then go down to level 2, Side B to get her bags and meet your driver.


----------



## BlueFairy

Have TSA lines become more efficient since the craziness reported this summer.  I traveled as single parent with 2 kids in fall 2014 and this spring with no issues.  Since then have seen lots of summer reports of TSA nightmares causing people to be late.  I'm solo relying on DME this trip.  Will I be in good shape?


----------



## OKW Lover

Just flew through MCO twice this month, but with pre-check.  Didn't notice particularly long lines at the regular security queues though.


----------



## javaj

Has anyone been to the USO at MCO yet? Is it outside of security? The articles I've found have stated it is on A side, and we're flying out of B side, so if it is past security, we won't bother. Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

javaj said:


> Has anyone been to the USO at MCO yet? Is it outside of security? The articles I've found have stated it is on A side, and we're flying out of B side, so if it is past security, we won't bother. Thanks!


Haven't been there but don't get confused by A & B sides of the building.  Take a look at the actual map and you'll see that A & B only represent two sides of the same main terminal building.  Security is at the very end of of the building just before you get on the trams to go to the satellite terminals where the planes are.


----------



## sweetpeama

A tale of caution going through MCO security unless things have changed (doubt it though) 
In early 2010 a group of us were traveling together Mom, Dad, Aunt, Sis, Bro, SIL, Niece, Nephew, DD age 2, DD age 4 ( turned 5 on our first full day at WDW), DH and Myself. Somehow Aunt, Sis, Bro, SIL, Niece and Nephew ended up in one line and the rest of us in another. The plan was to have My parents go through security first then send 5 year old through to Grandma while I kept 2 year old from taking off and DH took the carseat off the luggage rack. DH would go through security in order to put the carseat back on the luggage rack and secure it really quick while 2 year old went through security and then I would follow. 
Here comes the snafu 
Mom and Dad both having had double knee surgery plus Dad having a metal rod in his arm well you can guess set off the security alarm. They had to go and sit in a waiting area. 5 year old goes through security and my mom goes to the door of the little glass room to have her barely 5 year old granddaughter stand right there. Sit down, that child needs to be else where. Meanwhile DH and I are landside and both my mom and I are begging them to let her just stand right near the door and my mom on the other side. No absolutely not. My mom hollars from the door at my sister to come back and help. My sister and Aunt were together so they step to the side and my aunt stays with both their carry on luggage while my sister runs back to take my daughter until DH can get through. By then 2 year old is crying so my sister stayed and held her while DH finished getting her carseat set on the luggage rack. 
The really funny or annoying thing is we were told by a TSA agent at our local airport that if there is an adult and you are sending adult child, adult child, adult through even if the adult needs additional screening they can still have the child with them until the other adult gets through security. We were also told that because my parents would need additional screening they should go through first. 
Due to our having a 7:20 AM flight which by the number of internationals on DME I am guessing there are a lot of international departures at that time we had a DME departure time of 4 AM from the resort ( thank you sister for this one I have discovered there are later flights and trust me they will be utilized) we had plenty of time to get through security and to the gate ( where we sat and waited, and waited, and for a change of pace waited some more) we would have been fine sending DH through and then me followed by both girls and my parents. We also would have been better off having my aunt and sister go through the side with us due to the complications instead of ending up being split. I am guessing since my brother and SIL fly quite a bit going to various Nascar races and stuff so they are more used to going through so they went through the frequent traveler line instead of the family one like we did.


----------



## OKW Lover

sweetpeama said:


> The really funny or annoying thing is we were told by a TSA agent at our local airport that if there is an adult and you are sending adult child, adult child, adult through even if the adult needs additional screening they can still have the child with them until the other adult gets through security. We were also told that because my parents would need additional screening they should go through first.


Sounds like a terrible experience but it is not the norm at Orlando either.  The above is what the regular practice is at Orlando.  You got an agent that needed more training.


----------



## sweetpeama

OKW Lover said:


> Sounds like a terrible experience but it is not the norm at Orlando either.  The above is what the regular practice is at Orlando.  You got an agent that needed more training.



Good to hear because it was extremely frightening having my barely 5 year old on the other side without my husband, parents, or myself right there. I shudder at what could have happened if my sister had not been close enough to get back and step into help. Going through Orlando security was the start of our getting home adventure which involved turning a 2.5 hour layover into a 4 hour layover due to the plane we were supposed to take being down. Had to get another one than wait for a crew due to flight times allowed being too much. To top things off when we took off we didn't know weather wise if we were landing at our airport or another one 5 hours away. Thankfully we were able to land at our airport  and made it home where I sat on my couch for just a minute before I was going to start a load of laundry. I ended up falling asleep and did not get up for 15 hours. ( another reason not to take that 7-7:30 am flight bell services is there to get your stuff and take you in the shuttle van at 3:30 AM and I didn't fall asleep till after midnight)


----------



## OKW Lover

Just to add that we live in Orlando and fly frequently so we are very familiar with the TSA at MCO.


----------



## disneybree

Well thank you! This will help me for my first upcoming Disney World vacation!


----------



## brewcrew80

Anybody have a list of Airport area hotels that offer a shuttle service from the airport?

We are flying in late at night and NOT renting a car.


----------



## OKW Lover

I doubt that there are many that don't offer this service.  For those that do, you'll be OK with any of the Marriott or Starwood properties nearby as well as a bunch of the smaller brands.  Most are located just north of the airport.


----------



## Charleytiel

goofy4tink said:


> Everyone arriving into MCO has to take a shuttle tram from the gate area to the main terminal.  So,  when you get off the tram, you will walk towards the center of the terminal area...hotel is around it, lots of greenery and such. If you look up, you will see, in bright neon, Side A and Side B signage. You are on level 3 at this point. Walk over to Side B, and go down a level, you are on level 2 now...baggage claim. Go down another level, to level 1, which is ground transportation. At the end of that area you will find DME, past the rental car counters and the Mears area.
> It's really very easy.



You can't get to B side level 1 from A side level 1. You have to go back up to level 3, cross over and then back down. When you get off the elevator on level 1, NOT THE TUNNEL LEVEL, turn left and keep going until you see the blue podiums with Mickey on them.

Also, there is one baggage carousel on each side on level 1.


Dr. M said:


> Thanks for the maps.  My question is, is it possible to get from side A to side B or vice versa if you are on the 1st or 2nd levels?  I see from the map that you can do this on the 3rd level, but there seems to be no walkways between sides A and B on the 2nd or 1st levels.  I will be picking up my own luggage (due to late arrival, close to midnight) on the A side of baggage claim on the 2nd level and will need to proceed to the B side of level 1.  Will I need to go back up to the 3rd level before proceeding to the B side? (confusing, I know )



You can't get to B side level 1 from A side level 1. You have to go back up to level 3, cross over and then back down. When you get off the elevator on level 1, NOT THE TUNNEL LEVEL, turn left and keep going until you see the blue podiums with Mickey on them.


----------



## goofy4tink

Charleytiel said:


> You can't get to B side level 1 from A side level 1. You have to go back up to level 3, cross over and then back down. When you get off the elevator on level 1, NOT THE TUNNEL LEVEL, turn left and keep going until you see the blue podiums with Mickey on them.
> 
> Also, there is one baggage carousel on each side on level 1.
> 
> 
> You can't get to B side level 1 from A side level 1. You have to go back up to level 3, cross over and then back down. When you get off the elevator on level 1, NOT THE TUNNEL LEVEL, turn left and keep going until you see the blue podiums with Mickey on them.


It's actually quite difficult not to be able to find DME now...there is an incredible amount of signage. Even over by the tram from the gate areas there is a sign directing you to DME!!
I also don't see where I suggested anyone could get from Side A to Side B on any level other than level 3. And the huge majority of baggage claim carousels are on level 2. I've actually can't even remember seeing any on level 1, but then again, I wasn't looking for them.


----------



## Chip_Dale

According to MCO website the chapel is just past security on the west side of the airport (gates 1-59) Arriving at the other side of the airport (Southwest). Is there a way to gain access to the chapel? Would I be able to go through security with an incoming boarding pass?


----------



## OKW Lover

You can only try.  I don't think I've ever heard of anybody doing that but you might get a sympathetic TSA agent.


----------



## Grace1987

Thanks everyone this is really useful.


----------



## pooh2001

Starbucks open 24 x 7 
Can you get a sandwich without the mayo ?


----------



## LadyBeBop

Besides Outback, are there any decent sit-down restaurants after security?  I guess Terminal B (we are flying Delta). We will have a long wait between the time our cruise shuttle drops us off (around 11 AM) and the time our plane takes off (around 4 PM). We want a decent meal. Not fast food. And I don't really like Outback. But I want to get through security before settling down to eat.


----------



## OKW Lover

LadyBeBop said:


> Besides Outback, are there any decent sit-down restaurants after security? I guess Terminal B


Outback is the only sit-down restaurant in that section of the airport.


----------



## LadyBeBop

OKW Lover said:


> Outback is the only sit-down restaurant in that section of the airport.


 I was afraid of that.  Thanks.


----------



## HBaney84

Best thing to do with a 3 year old and 5 year old while we wait about an hour - hour and a half for the other part of our group to land? Is there room to wonder a bit, once we departed the plane? Should we head to DME and try to hang around there?


----------



## OKW Lover

Nothing to do near the DME area.  Instead, stay on the arrival area in the main terminal and spend some time in the shops or the food court.


----------



## carol48b

PoohsFan1 said:


> In March we will be flying into MCO for the first time and will be using DME (also our first time).  We will be flying in/out with AA so our terminal will be on the A side.  My question is, how do we get from Terminal A to Terminal B to get to the Disney Welcom Center and DME.  Is there a walkway or do we have to take a shuttle across?  Thanks for any help.


you take the shuttle to the main terminal.  A and B are sides of the main  terminal.   Just walk across to the B side, go down the stairs and elevator to level 1 (where the car rentals are) and walk to the end.  There are lots of signs, and folks are always happy to help you.   (Also read the top of this board - there are more  detailed instructions.)


----------



## siskaren

carol48b said:


> you take the shuttle to the main terminal.  A and B are sides of the main  terminal.   Just walk across to the B side, go down the stairs and elevator to level 1 (where the car rentals are) and walk to the end.  There are lots of signs, and folks are always happy to help you.   (Also read the top of this board - there are more  detailed instructions.)



The post you responded to is from 9 years ago.


----------



## Tina

We've decided to splurge on our upcoming trip and we've upgraded to first class (Delta). Does anyone know if MCO has a preferred security lane anymore? I've read conflicting reports around the internet. The last time I had expedited security in Orlando was on JetBlue and when I asked the TSA agent for directions to the expedited line, he directed me a line that was no different than any other line and it took nearly 90 minutes to get through security. I've considered applying for TSA pre-check, but I don't think we have enough time to be processed before our mid November flight.


----------



## OKW Lover

Tina said:


> We've decided to splurge on our upcoming trip and we've upgraded to first class (Delta). Does anyone know if MCO has a preferred security lane anymore? I've read conflicting reports around the internet.


They do not.  We live in Orlando and fly Delta regularly.  Only pre-check and Clear will work to speed you through security.


----------



## SilSprBea

Tina said:


> We've decided to splurge on our upcoming trip and we've upgraded to first class (Delta). Does anyone know if MCO has a preferred security lane anymore? I've read conflicting reports around the internet. The last time I had expedited security in Orlando was on JetBlue and when I asked the TSA agent for directions to the expedited line, he directed me a line that was no different than any other line and it took nearly 90 minutes to get through security. I've considered applying for TSA pre-check, but I don't think we have enough time to be processed before our mid November flight.


It might be worth a shot to *try* and apply. My DH and I applied online yesterday and have an appointment today for my DH and tomorrow for me. They apparently quote you several weeks, but two people I talked to said they got an email with their number a few days later and then the letter in the mail within a week.  We're flying November 25th, so probably later than you but from these two sources you might still have time!


----------



## barbliny

Tina said:


> We've decided to splurge on our upcoming trip and we've upgraded to first class (Delta). Does anyone know if MCO has a preferred security lane anymore? I've read conflicting reports around the internet. The last time I had expedited security in Orlando was on JetBlue and when I asked the TSA agent for directions to the expedited line, he directed me a line that was no different than any other line and it took nearly 90 minutes to get through security. I've considered applying for TSA pre-check, but I don't think we have enough time to be processed before our mid November flight.



There is - at least there was this morning on the A side.

I just flew out of MCO this morning.  My husband was assigned TSA pre-check and I was not (previously, it has either been both of us or neither)- so we had the entire security experience!!
My husband breezed through pre-check, other than a woman in front of him who insisted on taking all of her stuff out of her bags, shoes off, etc. - she wasn't listening to anybody and was drawing the ire of the agents and those behind her.  He then went to the lounge to wait comfortably for me.  I had given him my few liquids to put with his, so I could avoid at least part of the regular security process, but it turns out it would not have been necessary.

I had to go with the masses.   It was 5:45 - the lines were insane.  Went through at the start of the line for all non-pre-check passengers.  Times were posted as 22-26 minutes.  About 50 feet into the line, there was a place for expedited passengers for certain airlines to break off from the line at the far left - there was a white lit sign above it, heralding expedited security for statused passengers for listed airlines.  It would easily go unnoticed and the agents weren't telling anyone, you had to see it on your own.  It definitely allowed those eligible to make a big 'skip the line jump' and get in front of a lot of people (the break off is before reaching the 'desks' where the agents check boarding passes).

Just for more information on today's security procedures (which are literally different every time I fly through MCO, and I have done it at least half of a dozen times this year alone).
Drug sniffing dogs working the lines at a point less than halfway to the desks.  Constant calling out to everyone that there were no bins in use today - everything stayed in your bags including laptops, other electronics (absolutely no mention of food this trip), belts and shoes on - nothing in your pockets.  If your shoes set off the metal detector - they said you would have to go through again, with your shoes going through the belt that 2nd time.  There were still lots of people taking things out and off, and annoyed agents.  Still lots of people getting snagged for missing those bottles of water they had coming into the airport.  They were basically doing TSA pre-check protocols in the the regular security lines.

I set my stopwatch when I got on line - I cleared the security area after 25 minutes.  If they were running the full boatload of security measures, those lines would have easily taken 60 minutes or longer. We still had plenty of time in the lounge before boarding since I am neurotic about getting to the airport early (for just that very reason - you never know how bad security is going to be).  When we finally went over to the gate to board - we witnessed a lot of frantic people running to their gates.  Our plane left late because they held it due to the large number of passengers who had not yet boarded - 18 to be exact, we left about 10 minutes late to accommodate the late arrivals.


----------



## OKW Lover

barbliny said:


> There is - at least there was this morning on the A side.


At MCO, the A & B sides refer to ticket counters and baggage claim areas.  What gates were you heading for? 1-59 or 70-120?


----------



## barbliny

OKW Lover said:


> At MCO, the A & B sides refer to ticket counters and baggage claim areas.  What gates were you heading for? 1-59 or 70-120?



Gates 1 -59


----------



## siskaren

barbliny said:


> There is - at least there was this morning on the A side.



The post you responded to is from October, and the poster's flight was in November.


----------



## goofy4tink

barbliny said:


> There is - at least there was this morning on the A side.
> 
> I just flew out of MCO this morning.  My husband was assigned TSA pre-check and I was not (previously, it has either been both of us or neither)- so we had the entire security experience!!
> My husband breezed through pre-check, other than a woman in front of him who insisted on taking all of her stuff out of her bags, shoes off, etc. - she wasn't listening to anybody and was drawing the ire of the agents and those behind her.  He then went to the lounge to wait comfortably for me.  I had given him my few liquids to put with his, so I could avoid at least part of the regular security process, but it turns out it would not have been necessary.
> 
> I had to go with the masses.   It was 5:45 - the lines were insane.  Went through at the start of the line for all non-pre-check passengers.  Times were posted as 22-26 minutes.  About 50 feet into the line, there was a place for expedited passengers for certain airlines to break off from the line at the far left - there was a white lit sign above it, heralding expedited security for statused passengers for listed airlines.  It would easily go unnoticed and the agents weren't telling anyone, you had to see it on your own.  It definitely allowed those eligible to make a big 'skip the line jump' and get in front of a lot of people (the break off is before reaching the 'desks' where the agents check boarding passes).
> 
> Just for more information on today's security procedures (which are literally different every time I fly through MCO, and I have done it at least half of a dozen times this year alone).
> Drug sniffing dogs working the lines at a point less than halfway to the desks.  Constant calling out to everyone that there were no bins in use today - everything stayed in your bags including laptops, other electronics (absolutely no mention of food this trip), belts and shoes on - nothing in your pockets.  If your shoes set off the metal detector - they said you would have to go through again, with your shoes going through the belt that 2nd time.  There were still lots of people taking things out and off, and annoyed agents.  Still lots of people getting snagged for missing those bottles of water they had coming into the airport.  They were basically doing TSA pre-check protocols in the the regular security lines.
> 
> I set my stopwatch when I got on line - I cleared the security area after 25 minutes.  If they were running the full boatload of security measures, those lines would have easily taken 60 minutes or longer. We still had plenty of time in the lounge before boarding since I am neurotic about getting to the airport early (for just that very reason - you never know how bad security is going to be).  When we finally went over to the gate to board - we witnessed a lot of frantic people running to their gates.  Our plane left late because they held it due to the large number of passengers who had not yet boarded - 18 to be exact, we left about 10 minutes late to accommodate the late arrivals.


I think the OP was looking for a preferred security line, not precheck. They bought first class tickets so wanted a preferred security line. I'm not at all sure those exist anymore. When I was in the precheck line, in Dec, there was a couple that had first class tickets, in the precheck line next to me. They were told to go to the regular security line. They argued that they had first class tickets, the TSA person said that didn't matter in the security area...if they didn't have precheck, they had to go in the regular line. Those were not happy people!!!
And yes, that post is from Oct '17.


----------



## joelkfla

goofy4tink said:


> I think the OP was looking for a preferred security line, not precheck. They bought first class tickets so wanted a preferred security line. I'm not at all sure those exist anymore. When I was in the precheck line, in Dec, there was a couple that had first class tickets, in the precheck line next to me. They were told to go to the regular security line. They argued that they had first class tickets, the TSA person said that didn't matter in the security area...if they didn't have precheck, they had to go in the regular line. Those were not happy people!!!
> And yes, that post is from Oct '17.


Would the first class tickets entitle them to the "Expedited Security" line jump?


----------



## goofy4tink

joelkfla said:


> Would the first class tickets entitle them to the "Expedited Security" line jump?


No idea....the agent just sent them away. No idea if they tried elsewhere. But, he wasn't allowing them in the precheck line!


----------



## wellesleyprincess

Sorry if I missed it, but where do Uber/Lyft pick up at the airport? Do you have to go the B side like magical express?


----------



## Dax

wellesleyprincess said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but where do Uber/Lyft pick up at the airport? Do you have to go the B side like magical express?



Either A or B side, level 2. Usually at the far ends of the claim areas.


----------



## goofynut41

Is there a map of the airport that I can print? It doesn't show up on the first page.


----------



## shoreward

goofynut41 said:


> Is there a map of the airport that I can print? It doesn't show up on the first page.


Here you are:

https://orlandoairports.net/getting-around-mco/#terminal-maps


----------



## bumbershoot

I was just looking at the first post, and noticed this. 



WillCAD said:


> Level 2 is entirely composed of Baggage Claim. Belts are located on both the A and B sides; to determine which side your bags can be found, look to see which side your gate was on.
> 
> 
> Bags from flights arriving at Gates 1-29 (Airside 1) and Gates 100-129 (Airside 2) will be delivered to one of the belts on the A side of the Landside building.
> 
> 
> Bags from flights arriving at Gates 30-59 (Airside 3) and Gates 60-99 (Airside 4) will be delivered to one of the belts on the A side of the Landside building.




Shouldn’t one of those involve B side?


----------



## OKW Lover

bumbershoot said:


> I was just looking at the first post, and noticed this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn’t one of those involve B side?


Good eye.  Yes, at least the 60-99 (actually 70-99 now that the 60 series isn't used any more) should be Baggage Claim B.


----------



## goofy4tink

bumbershoot said:


> I was just looking at the first post, and noticed this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn’t one of those involve B side?


All fixed!


----------



## sueb711

I haven't flown in/out of Orlando in probably 15 years.   My question is about our departure.   After we return our rental car, where do we go to check in?  We're staying in a town home off site so no hotel to print boarding passes.    Could I drop off three of my traveling party at curbside check in with luggage and then drive around to return the car?   Thanks.


----------



## OKW Lover

Yes, you can easily drop off most of your party with the luggage and then drive around to return the car.


----------



## sueb711

OKW Lover said:


> Yes, you can easily drop off most of your party with the luggage and then drive around to return the car.


Thanks!


----------



## Chris Folks

This guide is really helpful thanks


----------



## klo1335

Where do you like to eat at the airport?


----------



## _19disnA

sueb711 said:


> staying in a town home off site so no hotel to print boarding passes.



All airlines now have touch screen kiosks near where you check your luggage so you can print a boarding pass.  It is no problem if you don't have the ability to print boarding passes prior to arriving at the airport.


----------



## Mikey15

klo1335 said:


> Where do you like to eat at the airport?



This isn't for everyone, but our flights back are later so we usually do a "Disney Springs Day" and get some extra sandwiches at Earl of Sandwich for "dinner" at the airport.

Last time I did have some food and beer at Urban Crave near my (JetBlue) gate while some college football was on.  Pretty good / not overpriced as far as airport food goes.


----------



## Jrits

Where do über/lyft pickup?


----------



## biochemgirl

Just trying to clarify baggage collection. I want to use DME, but will need to grab our checked bags first since we are coming in relatively late and want to ensure we have our bags for bedtime.

If I have side A baggage claim, I will need to go upstairs after getting our stuff, cross over and go to side B for DME?


----------



## OKW Lover

biochemgirl said:


> If I have side A baggage claim, I will need to go upstairs after getting our stuff, cross over and go to side B for DME?


Correct!


----------



## onceinalifetimedct

Hi - trying to determine what time I need to leave the Disney Resort in order to get to the airport, return the rental car and get checked in for a 1:45PM flight to Vancouver, Canada?  This is my first trip so I don't want to undermark the amount of time this might take on a Saturday morning.


----------



## Mikey15

Airlines want you checked-in 3hrs before an international flight, though physically going through security and getting to the gate can vary wildly from 30-60 minutes (security+tram+walking).  On a Saturday, you'd probably skew more on the higher end.

You can probably shave some airport time if your airline offers Resort Airline Check-In with Disney (it's a very small list)
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/guest-services/resort-airline-check-in/
then at least the bags can already be checked and on their way, and when you get to the airport you just go right to security.

Rental car return and then the walk to the terminal is probably a 15-20+ minute process.  Pull into the garage, get sent in circles, wait for staff to check the car, and THEN you start walking.

The drive to the airport could be 30 minutes on a good day, but if you're on the far end of property or trying to drive on I-4 or past Disney Springs on a Saturday, that can double or even triple.  Don't forget grabbing gas too.  In most cases you can fill up at a Speedway on Disney property and the needle won't have moved by the time you get to the airport, but there is a slight risk there. I'd rather overfill than have to stop near the airport.  Time saving option is prepaying for fuel with the rental company, though you'd want to be Kramering it to the airport.

I'd aim for leaving 10am.  It's early enough that you could be lucky and get to the airport, car returned, and in security line shortly after 11, which leaves you tons of time to make it to the gate, even on a bad day.  Add a buffer if there's slower members (young kids, elderly, etc.) in your party.


----------



## onceinalifetimedct

Thank you - exactly the info I was looking for


----------



## ShirinM

Mikey15 said:


> Airlines want you checked-in 3hrs before an international flight, though physically going through security and getting to the gate can vary wildly from 30-60 minutes (security+tram+walking).  On a Saturday, you'd probably skew more on the higher end.
> 
> You can probably shave some airport time if your airline offers Resort Airline Check-In with Disney (it's a very small list)
> then at least the bags can already be checked and on their way, and when you get to the airport you just go right to security.
> 
> Rental car return and then the walk to the terminal is probably a 15-20+ minute process.  Pull into the garage, get sent in circles, wait for staff to check the car, and THEN you start walking.
> 
> The drive to the airport could be 30 minutes on a good day, but if you're on the far end of property or trying to drive on I-4 or past Disney Springs on a Saturday, that can double or even triple.  Don't forget grabbing gas too.  In most cases you can fill up at a Speedway on Disney property and the needle won't have moved by the time you get to the airport, but there is a slight risk there. I'd rather overfill than have to stop near the airport.  Time saving option is prepaying for fuel with the rental company, though you'd want to be Kramering it to the airport.
> 
> I'd aim for leaving 10am.  It's early enough that you could be lucky and get to the airport, car returned, and in security line shortly after 11, which leaves you tons of time to make it to the gate, even on a bad day.  Add a buffer if there's slower members (young kids, elderly, etc.) in your party.




Thank you for sharing this! I have never travelled there alone. I would always had to take some help to get there, but this post is going to be bookmarked for future trips!


----------



## ChrissyChrissy

There are a few companies that offer long-term parking, beside parking right at the airport. Just google parking near Orlando airport and get a quote online. Personally, I go for the cheapest one.


----------



## dec2009mama

onceinalifetimedct said:


> Hi - trying to determine what time I need to leave the Disney Resort in order to get to the airport, return the rental car and get checked in for a 1:45PM flight to Vancouver, Canada?  This is my first trip so I don't want to undermark the amount of time this might take on a Saturday morning.



We are returning to YVR at the same time on the same day of the week -- we do not have to return a car (we have hired private transfer) and have pre-check for TSA. 
We are getting picked up at our disney resort between 10:30am/10:45am, if we had to return a car I would leave at 10am to account for the time it might take to gas up and drop off the car!


----------



## Pluto777

MCO's layout is one of the most logical I've traveled through, pretty easy to find your way.


----------



## julesann

I am flying into MCO in May and need to get to the Swan/Dolphin.  What are my best (cost/time) transportation options?  If there is a place where this info is listed will you please direct to to that forum/link.  Thank you (WDW newbie).


----------

